# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  A Monstrous Night Below IC

## Xihirli

A collection of monsters roaming the dirt road would send most campers running for the hills, or at least their tents. 

That may be why the otherwise unremarkable, middle-aged and portly gentleman waving at the three of you as you pass by his camp on the road sticks out to you. 

"Good evening," he says. He is not tending to his own fire or the stew cooking above it. Rather, it seems to stir itself. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Introduce your characters and appearance as this oddly friendly man calls out to you!

OOC

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Can we get a link to the OOC Thread in the first post, here in the IC?


Celia moves to look at the pot, her small frame blurring near to the pot. "Cool..." she lets out, looking at the ladle moving in a circle. She stands maybe a foot and a half tall, with brightly-colored fur in various pastels. There's a moment or two where she simply stares at the pot, and then she looks at the man. "Hi! I'm Celia-what's your name? Also, your stew smells good. Also, it's stirring itself-that's cool! Also, if you want to take a run with me, it might help get your shape less round. Running is fun! Also, if-" she continues, and will continue if no decides to quiet her down.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The slime-person who approaches behind Celia isn't terribly interested in interrupting her. Sundew only waves, nods and repeats the gentleman's, "Good evening," back to him before sitting down and stretching her legs, as odd as all of that is for an ostensibly amorphous being.

Sundew's sawdust-colored mass is tightly toned into a shape human enough to support a suit of plain scale armor, the sort of which is only fit for a ranger or a brigand. In this case, she can see how the other campers may have pegged her as the latter. Her beady black eyes and green-tinged mouth leave no illusion that she's anything but a mimic between hunting spots.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks somewhat like an old, tall, spindly goblin with wings, a large head, and dark, dusky skin. He wears no clothes and has no apparent sex. As a wand, he carries what appears to be a thin, elven fibula. He walks behind Celia, always looking around for any new danger. He follows his friends, Calia and Sundew, and acknowledges them without any sort of a smile. He is happy to be with them, even if it is not apparent, given his grumpy demeanor. 

He walks over to the man as if he is only doing it out of obligation. He moves with grace but talks slowly and formally, as if common is not his first language or he spent too much time in libraries. He speaks with a reserved, formal and slightly creepy voice, like he is afraid someone might overhear him, even though there is no one else around. He uses large words, and speaks slowly, as if he learned the language from memorizing a dictionary instead of talking to people. 

*"Salutations, fellow wayfarer. Your potpourri smells delectable. We have no immediate appointments. Have you witnessed any circulating information? How can our coterie facilitate your inclinations?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:* (hide, disengage)
*Reaction:* (shield, absorb elements)
*Movement:* (30' fly speed)
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

"I am delighted to see you," the man says, having made no indication that he noticed the bizarre appearance of the three who have joined his fire. He tightens his lips at Celia's comment about making his shape 'less round' and forges ahead. 
"Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia, material necessities, and related items to many wizards of note, at your service." He does an approximation at a bow from his seated position, and nods to the 'potpourri.' 
"You are just the wanderers I wanted to see. My regular couriers don't seem to have arrived, and I need someone to deliver this chest to Thurmaster immediately." He snaps his fingers, and out of a tent, a small chest comes out with the handles on either side lifting as though they are in use despite the apparent paucity of any persons to carry it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The module really got a lot of mileage out of how impressive Unseen Servant is supposed to be to the party and you're just like
A mimic in humanoid form
A wanderer from the Astral plane
And someone who literally leaves blur lines whenever they move


"Nothing terribly expensive or important, but Tauster gets very huffy if I'm even a day late, you see. I'd be willing to part with, say... one hundred and fifty gold coins for those who deliver this to him." He tries to flash a winning smile.
"So, do I have some new couriers, or do I have some new couriers?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid has no use for the finer things in life. He had no desire to hoard money and wanted no power other than his small, little quest for immortality. If he ever found the secret to everlasting life, he did not plan to use his immortality to rule over others or live in luxury, but rather to spend his days traveling and reading, especially reading.

But in the seven years since he had lost his powers and been banished to this plane, he has on occasion found himself hungry. And he discovered that the easiest way to alleviate that hunger is to have a few of the yellowish coins that the people here so cherish, so he is definitely interested in the 150 pieces of gold, but his immediate curiosity overrides his future potential hunger. 

*Perchance you have secured our assistance. In addition to the aforementioned renumeration, I would request the opportunity to peruse your compendium of incantations, using some of your fine inks to record a few of the prescriptions into my tome. I would of course, allow you to replicate any of my enchantments as well.* 

He holds out his spell book to demonstrate that he too is a wizard.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd be interested in copying unseen servant and any other rituals. I have detect magic, comprehend languages, and find familiar already. 

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:* (hide, disengage)
*Reaction:* (shield, absorb elements)
*Movement:* (30' fly speed)
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

"It's great to meet you, Mr. Gordrenn!" Celia says. "We can probably deliver it-right guys?"

She moves to the chest, and hefts its weight experimentally. She's a little surprised that she can lift it without too much trouble. "So, uh, where exactly is Thurmaster? And what does he look like? Is he a nice guy? Your stew smells good-can we have a bite before we go? What's in the chest? Is it magical?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew nods in concurrence with Celias questions.

Hope your normal couriers are alright. You have any idea what happened to them?

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Insight bonus: +4.  Meeting someone you supposedly know on the road instead of your actual shop seems sketchy.

----------


## Xihirli

Gordrenn thumbs open a ratty old spellbook next to him, considering Xorgid's offer. 
"Ink now, 100 coins upon completion to pay for the price of the inks," he counteroffers. He opens his spellbook and flips through it, letting the Berbalang see the six simple spells inscribed within. 

*Spoiler: Spellbook*
Show


Catapult
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Silent Image
Thunderwave
Unseen Servant



He then smiles with good cheer to Celia. "Please, help yourselves." At the mention of his couriers, his face becomes uncertain and worried. 
"I've no idea, they simply didn't arrive to make their deliveries at the appointed date last Janday. I can't wait any longer, so I'm out to make them myself. But Tauster, the wizard who lives in Thurmaster," he glances to Celia as he makes the clarification, "is my most lucrative and most remote client. Which is why I need you all to deliver to him. It's just up this same road we've met on, less than a hundred miles past Milborne, which you should be able to reach by sunset tomorrow if you start from here in the morn. So what do you say, 50 gold in inks today, one hundred in coin upon delivery?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Looking over towards the invisible force manning the soup. "Hello, Invisible Force! I'm going to take some soup, okay?" she tells it as she fishes a small bowl from her pack. She ladles herself a bit of stew, and sits down to tuck in. "Mm... Tasty!" she exclaims when she gets the first swallow down.

"As for the deal, it sounds good to me. Xorgid's a good wizard, and a good wizard knows when to look for more knowledge! Have any of you guys been to Thurmaster before?" she asks her friends.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm going to assume that my backstory is NOT located in Thurmaster-I'm expecting to be a foreigner for the most part.

If that's incorrect, lemme know. :)

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Mmm... nope," says Sundew. "Thurmaster's the one on the river bend, right?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Should I roll to know the geography of the region well enough to Ranger out where we're going?

If so, I guess Survival: (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks through the spellbook and has a tough decision to make. He sees that Celia seems to enjoy the invisible servants so he decides to go with that spell, especially since it looks like one he could cast without having to memorize it each morning. 

*I acquiesce to your proposition. I will scribe one of your invocations now, we will deliver your paraphernalia to your acquaintance, and then we will recongregate here for the remainder of compensation.*

As he copies the spell and practices casting it, he eats some of the stew. *Delectable,* he says simply, nodding at the man and giving a brief smile, before returning to his serious demeanor. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He'll scribe unseen servant

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:* (hide, disengage)
*Reaction:* (shield, absorb elements)
*Movement:* (30' fly speed)
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

"I will put your payment inside the chest, to be opened only by myself and Tauster. He gave me this chest himself, so don't try anything. I may be a novice, but Tauster's abjurations are something to beware."
Gordrenn roots around in a pack and withdraws a vial of ink.
"Here. Get a start while I pack your payment inside the chest." He and two of his unseen servants, chest in tow, went into his tent. Smoke billows out of the tent for awhile, then he comes back out with the chest. 
"Ready!"
He claps his hands. "Wonderful, I'm happy to be working with such esteemed professionals as yourself. Please feel free to share my campfire tonight!"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

 Xorgid looks at the chest. He knows he cant carry it. Calia clearly cant carry it. Its taller than she is. Hes seen Sundew *be* a chest, but isnt sure how long he could *carry* the chest. When he finishes scribing and practicing the spell, he has his invisible servant attempt to carry the chest. 

*Conceivably it is optimum that I have reproduced the conjuration for the imperceptible attendants. It is requisite that someone portage the encumbrance, and this will emanicipate our trio for other endeavors.*

He looks to the wizard. *My gratitude for your hospitality. We appreciate your benevolence for sharing your encampment.*

He spends the evening saying little, but using large words to do so. He mostly scowls, but occasionally gives what looks like a forced smile when the others laugh. Its not clear if he is laughing at the jokes or just trying to fit in, but it is an improvement over the previous months. He seems to be smiling a little bit more often.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He'll scribe unseen servant

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:* (hide, disengage)
*Reaction:* (shield, absorb elements)
*Movement:* (30' fly speed)
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia spends the night having a grand ol' time. She asks her newfound friend if he's able to play music, at one point, and if he does, dances along with whatever he plays. She also has some hearty helpings of stew-more than would seem reasonably possible for someone of her size, but still not really that much.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm ready for the next day. :)

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Yeah! Thanks, Gordy, that's real nice of you!" Sundew finally helps themself to a bowl of the stew that they've been salivating over.

Sunny has zero understanding the wizards' talk of spells and doesn't quite understand the mechanism by which their payment will be released on delivery. It even takes a couple of beats to figure out that Xorgid is trying to say something about carrying the chest. "Um? Oh, I can carry it! It's not a big deal, I can tie it to the ranger bag." The mimic indicates the backpack strapped to their armor, stuffed with items that the general store said were necessities for exploration and travel.

----------


## Xihirli

Your quest accepted and your quickling disappointed at Gordrenn's utter lack of musical talent, you bed for the night. 

Gordrenn bids you all a hasty, but not unfriendly, good-bye in the morning and heads off west, while the rest of you venture east. It certainly does seem to be the case that his other deliveries are far from Tauster. 
Up the dirt road, the monstrous party spends half a day moving along the Lyrchwood, a forest to their immediate north whose trees look good for lumber. 
The Oldskutt River that most of the road travels along comes into view at about the same time that the swamps to the south of the road give way to farmland, the party sees some farmers at work. 
A LOT of them run away immediately upon seeing the group. 

However, one group of farm laborers walks directly toward you, seemingly unbothered by your appearance. Their faces merely look worn and tired as they travel with pitchforks, hoes, and sickles. 

Out of the northern woods, two archers jump out with their bows pointed at the farmers. 
"Drop everything!" They order.
The farmers, at this point about twenty feet away from you, call out to you words you may NEVER have heard from a human.
"Help us!"

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Are the archers within 90'? If yes, Feline Agility.
Within 180'? Feline Agility plus BA Dash.
Within 270'? Feline Agility plus BA Dash plus Action Dash.
Further than 270'? Damn, they got good eyes. :P


Celia blitzes towards the archers, ending near both of them if she can, or whichever one looks more dangerous if they're far enough away from each other. "Hey! No fighting!" she yells as she moves. "Be nice!"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Even as a monster, Sundew knows those words well enough, and on hearing them runs at the archers without hesitation. These farmers are her people, even if she's never met them personally. "On it! Take cover!"

She leaps toward the closer archer - or perhaps the one on the right, all else being equal. With a high kicking motion, she slings slings her bare leg at them like a heavy whip. Sundew put in a lot of work shaping her pseudopods into regular-pods, but as natural weapons they are as limber as ever.

Sundew places a hand on the ground where she lands and bares her too-pointy teeth at the bandits, preparing to react to whatever happens next. "Too late for nice," she says to Celia without looking at her.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative count: 15

Move: Approach!
Bonus Action: Spend a spell slot on Ensnaring Strike because why not
Action: Pseudopod!

(1d20+6)[*12*]

On a hit: (1d8+4)[*5*] bludgeoning damage, and the target is restrained by nature's preview of Sundew's slowly-developing glue powers.(i.e. the ensnaring strike spell.)

----------


## Xihirli

Out of the corner of their eye the archers seem to notice the speedy quickling/tabaxi moving to approach, alongside the charging... thing. 
One looses an arrow at Sundew, trying to keep the mimic away. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


He's going to fire at Sundew. 
(1d20+4)[*19*] to hit, (1d6+2)[*5*] Shortbow damage. 
On a hit, Sundew must make a DC 14 constitution saving throw to avoid (2d8)[*13*] poison damage and becoming poisoned. 



*Spoiler: Order*
Show


Archer 1
*Sundew*
Archer 2
Farmer 1
Xorgid
Celia
Farmer 2
Farmer 3

----------


## Xihirli

Sundew closes with the archers, and the other shot, she jerks aside by gripping hold of the bow. 

The largest and strongest of the farmers, who has a hoe, runs over behind Xorgid, who of the party seemed the most stationary. He holds up his hoe, ready to use it.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid watches in horror as the archer almost brings down Sundew. This wont do. Then the farmer approaches and threatens him.

*While our appearance is dissimilar to yours, we do not endeavor to undertake your eradication. We are offering our collaboration for your reinforcement.*  

He realizes the farmer may not understand so he simplifies it. *Dont attack me. Here to help.*

He then flies up and away looking for cover from the archers. As he does, he casts his own spell, waving a small thin leg bone as a wand, hoping the archers will fall asleep.  

*Matulog!*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:*cast sleep on the two archers, avoiding allies and farmers (5d8)[*26*] HP fall asleep
*Bonus Action:* disengage
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* flies 15' up and 15' back or sideways towards any cover
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

The archers both fall flat on their faces, snoring. The bigger farmer looks up at Xorgid, scowling. 
One of the other farmers calls "Carlanis..."
"We can still do this," he says, jaw setting. 

*Spoiler: Order*
Show


Archer 1
Sundew
Archer 2
Farmer 1
Xorgid
*Celia*
Farmer 2
Farmer 3

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia looks at the farmers. "The 'no fighting' line applies to you too! They're unconscious-no threat to anyone right now. We can disarm them, but there should be no death this day!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Imma roll a Charisma check to go along with this. Persuasion would make the most sense to me, but if any skill (besides Performance) applies the modifier stays the same.

(1d20+4)[*8*]

If this roll isn't needed, disregard it freely.

----------


## Xihirli

"No, no death," 'Carlanis' says. "Not for your wizard, anyway. You other two are fair game. Wizard! Come down here or your friends die!"
"Carlanis, have you gone insane?"
The stronger 'farmer' laughs maniacally. The other two throw their tools on the ground and run away. 

*Spoiler: Order*
Show

Archer 1
*Sundew*
Archer 2
Farmer 1
Xorgid
Celia
Farmer 2
Farmer 3

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew looks over at Carl, confused, then disappointed. "Oh. You were in on it, huh?"

Sundew winces as they take another step with an arrow in what should be their thigh. Half of their face goes slack as the poison runs its course, giving the mimic an melting, inhuman sneer of disgust.

"Xorgid, Celia, how many other people do you think these guys have robbed?"

While they're answering, Sundew takes a few more steps towards Carl and sweeps their melty leg into his. No death, but making these jerks all lie down for a bit should be allowed.

*Spoiler*
Show

Athletics (with the poison disadvantage) to shove Carlanis prone:

(1d20+8)[*9*] / (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid stays out of the man's reach, gently flapping his wings to stay aloft. He calls down in his overly wordy manner.

*I repudiate your solicitation. Perhaps it is feasible that you could defeat my compatriots, but then your demise will be imminent as well.*  

He again realizes the farmer may not understand so he simplifies it. *Stop, or you will die.*

In order to make his point, he then waves his wand again. *Hawaken*

A ghostly hand appears and tries to grab the farmer around the neck.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll be busy today, and the farmer posted after me last time, so I assume it's my turn and wanted to get a post in. If he gets to attack Sundew first, my turn will likely be the same. 

*Action:*cast chill touch, Attack: (1d20+6)[*13*], Necrotic: (1d8)[*1*]
(if you allow nonlethal cantrip damage, he will, otherwise RIP)
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* flies up 5', now 20' in the air.
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

Sundew finds Carlanis to be surprisingly sturdy. And strong as he swings back, and despite a lack of armor even hard to land a true blow on as the "farmer" simply beefs up and absorbs the spell, not seeming impacted by it at all. 

*Spoiler: Attack with the hoe!*
Show


Treating it as a club
On Sundew: (1d20+3)[*21*] to hit, (1d4+3)[*7*] bludgeoning.


With a mighty blow from the hoe, Carlanis throws the mimic onto the ground, then looks up at the wizard. "Drop your wand and come down and sit on your hands, or I kill your friend." 

*Spoiler: Order*
Show

Archer 1
Sundew
Archer 2
Farmer 1
Xorgid
*Celia*
Farmer 2
Farmer 3

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia charges the last remaining farmer, daggers glinting in the sunlight... And misses. Terribly. "Ah fudge."

----------


## Xihirli

"If you wish to make yourself greater leverage, I am happy to oblige!" Carlanis swings at Celia, but she's too quick and small for him. 

*Spoiler: Order*
Show


Archer 1
Sundew (Death save please)
Archer 2
Farmer 1
*Xorgid
Celia*
Farmer 2
Farmer 3

----------


## JNAProductions

"Just stand down!" Celia implores, as her daggers continue to snicker-snack, this time with some effect.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid is afraid that the farmer may not be bluffing. He might be able to kill both Sundew and Calia. 

*Your behavior is exasperating, but we will vanquish you.*  

He casts the same spell he did before, waving the small thin leg bone as a wand.  

*Hawaken!*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Uh oh, I don't think either Celia or Sundew took any healing spells. 

*Action:*cast chill touch (1d20+6)[*7*], for (1d8)[*5*]
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* stays in the air
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

The man's hardiness proves once again hard to overcome. However, with blood flowing from his knife wound and his weapon still... a farm implement, he scowls and throws it on the ground. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We are out of initiative.
It may behoove someone to make a medicine check of some kind.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks down on the farmer, his wand still pointed directly at him. 

*"Abandon this locality, and tergiversate your position in this situation as you abdicate...Run away"*

Assuming the farmer is not too close, Xorgid flies down to help Sundew and looks to Celia, *"Please aggregate the arrows from the unconscious marauders so they will be ineffectual at perforating us with their projectiles when they subsequently reanimate."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Medicine: (1d20)[*18*]

*Action:*stabilize Sundew
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* flies to Sundew
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The clobbered Sundew lies on the ground, their be-arrowed leg deflated and oozing, their head left deformed by their blow to the head.

As Xorgid might put it, the amorphous physiology of a mimic affords its prospective physician an unusual freedom of tissue manipulation; one can practically invert its deep and superficial features and expect the patient to survive the process, assuming naturally that it is sufficiently sedated and anaesthetized.

As Sundew would put it, it hurts and it sucks, but we can probably deal with it.

*Spoiler*
Show

 I still need to roll 2 death saves, right? I am scared because the army of natural 1s remains a threat, but here goes:

(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*8*]

Edit: I always forget that my phone will not let me type single nor double quotes without throwing in random escape characters.

----------


## Xihirli

As Xorgid flies down to his dying friend, Carlanis runs for it, sprinting west.
Xorgid feels the amorphous mass losing its life and stilling, but his acute knowledge of physiology guides him in stemming "bleeding" in the ranger. Theres a close call, and for a second it seems like Sundew is lost before they draw one labored breath.
Relief floods their friends, though Sundew remains unconscious.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 They will wake up in (1d4)[*3*] hours.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Air and night, is he okay?" Celia asks Xorgid. "I can help, if you need me to-but we should probably disarm those archers before they awaken too."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If Xorgid needs no help (which I don't think he should) Celia will rush to the archers to disarm them.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Once Sundew is stabilized, Xorgid flies over to the sleeping archers to help Celia collect their weapons. After the weapons are collected, he then draws his dagger and waits for Celia. 

*"We should exterminate one of these transgressors, and then interrogate the supplementary one."*

If Celia agrees, he'll attack the same one as her with his dagger.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

: Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*], Advantage: (1d20+5)[*24*], Damage with auto crit (2d4+3)[*7*]

*Action:* wait for Celia, then attack at the same time
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* take weapons from sleeping archers
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

"No! We don't know why they attacked, who they are, or anything like that!" she says. "If we have time, we can bind them, but I don't want anyone to die if we can avoid it."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid puts his dagger away without stabbing the archer. While he cares little for these men who attacked us, and calculates that we would be safer if one of them were dead, he has learned to trust Celia's judgement on these matters. He knows she is kind and good, so he likes to follow her lead.

*"I acquiesce to your assessment of the situation."*

Instead, he collects their bows, arrows, and any other weapons they have, then flies over and picks up the farmer's tool, and carries all of the weapons into the forest to hide them.

*"I will assemble their weapons, while you restrain the prisoners."*

If there is time, he looks for the poison they used, and gives it to Celia.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

: 

*Action:* collect weapons
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* to farmer's tool and then the woods
*Object:* take weapons from sleeping archers
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

Its right about_ then,_ as Xorgid is flying away with their weapons but no poison, that the two archers start awake. 
Celia was not a particularly intimidating figure, when it came down to it. 
But with their weapons gone, and Celias daggers (and speed) fairly visible, neither archer made an attempt to run.

"Theyre going to torture us," one said. "And bring us to their Devil leader."
"Theyre fey, fool. Theyre going to serve us live to the Baba, since our meat tastes better that way."

----------


## JNAProductions

"So, ah, good news! Neither of those," Celia says. "We're actually here to deliver a package, and just happened upon this altercation. We are NOT going to eat you, or sell your souls, or anything like that!" She smiles at them. "If you want to tell us why you and those farmers have a beef with one another, maybe we can figure out a way to resolve this without bloodshed. I doubt it'll be easy, but we can at least try."

"Oh, also!" she adds. "Do you have an antidote for that poison you use? Might help get Sundew back up."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid hangs their bows and quivers high in the nearby trees, keeping en eye out below in case Celia needs help. Once the weapons are secure, he floats over and lands a short distance away from the trio.

*"We intended no endangerment upon our arrival, so why did you assault us? Why did the farmer only want me to surrender?"*

He still holds his wand in his hand, ready to use it if needed.

*"Cooperate and you will survive. But if I have to debilitate you again, this time I'll exterminate you in your sleep."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

: 

*Action:* stow weapons on branches
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* back to the ground
*Object:* stow weapons 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

"Do your worst, youre just the monsters Carlanis warned us about!"
"I am not with him, Ill tell you everything. Do your worst to _him_ please."
"Coward!"
"So," the archer who thought you were devils and missed explains, "This was a trap set for you. Carlanis wanted us to pretend to be bandits, then youd move next to him and his disguised soldiers to join against your common enemy, and BAM! Hed strike."
"He told us all about your horrible tricks, monsters!" The more resolute archer insists.
"How youre coming to terrorize Haranshire and feed us all to your hideous mistress."
"I definitely heard they were devils."
"Ridiculous, look at this one! Does she look like a devil to you?"
"The flying one does!"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Nah, Xorgid's not a devil. Totally different plane," Celia comments. "We're not here to cause any harm though! We were hired to deliver a chest to Tauster, in Thurmaster. I know we look a little... Er, odd, let's say! But we're really not here to hurt anyone."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid slightly lowers his wand, still annoyed that these men attacked us.

*"Is Carlanis your boss? Why did he want just me? We are not here to terrorize anyone, and I am not a devil. I am an aberration fashioned on the astral plane to acquire information for omnipotent celestials. Alas, one of them tired of me and banished me here. I worship Oghma, the god of knowledge, and mean you no violence."*

He attempts to smile at the men but it doesn't do much for his appearance, so he resumes his usual scowl.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

: 

*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

"What do you mean, he wanted just you?" The mean one challenges.
"Yeah, I don't know what you're talking about. And not just because of the big words."
"I still think you're here to kill us all."
"I am not with him. Please let me go," the friendly one requests.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid grows a little impatient with the prisoners. His wings start to flutter and he lets out a small huff, shaking his head since he thinks the prisoners are holding back some important information.

*"Carlanis demanded that I surrender, but made no such appeal of my friends. Why? Who does he work for? We will release you both once you have cooperated and told us the truth."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Insight (1d20+2)[*18*]

*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

They don't know what you're talking about, and I believe were asleep during the events you're describing.


"First I've heard of this," the friendly one says. 
"Maybe just because you could fly away, and your friends couldn't?" The grumpy one suggests.

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia sighs. "We will let you up, if you promise to not attack us or run away. All we want to do, right now, is deliver a chest to some wizard in Thurmaster. And make sure Sundew gets the attention he needs."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid is still frustrated that the prisoners refuse to answer his questions. He forces himself to think about his words and not just use the ones he learned from books, but try to model his language after Celia and Sundew. He speaks slowly as he picks his words carefully. 

*"Until you inform us why you attacked us, we can't release you. Otherwise, I believe you will gather your friends and attack us again. Who does Carlanis work for? Why did you attack us?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

"I told you! Carlanis told us you were a band of invading monsters!" Friendly insists.
"What do you mean, who is he working for? Why would he have to be working for anyone?"

*Spoiler: With your 18 Insight*
Show


Carlanis seems to have kept everything on a very strict need-to-know basis.
These guys just dont need to know a lot.



"I know where we stashed our supplies and stuff! We have more poison if you want it!"

----------


## JNAProductions

Ever-optimistic, Celia says "Take us to Carlanis. We'll talk to him, and clear up the misunderstanding, okay?"

"These folk probably aren't the only ones who are afraid," she says to the others, turning to face them. "If we can clear up misconceptions with their... Leader, I guess? Voice of authority? Trusted elder? I think it'd go a long way towards making sure we can move safely."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid nods his head as Celia talks to the prisoners.

*"Yes. We should talk to Carlanis. But maybe we should wait until tomorrow to give Sundew time to recuperate. He is alive, but in no condition to help us. For now, we should bind the prisoners."*

He pulls out some rope, and offers it to Celia so she can tie up the two men for the night.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

"Okay," she says to Xorgid, and then turns back to the archers. "I'm going to bind your hands, but I'll leave your legs free. We shouldn't be in any danger... Okay, _you_ shouldn't be in any danger, not so sure about us three-but just in case there's a wolf or bear or something that gets hungry and curious, I'll leave your legs free so you can at least run. We are gonna keep an eye on you."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not gonna roll for this, unless you feel it's needed, Xi.

Celia's gonna take her time and thoroughly bind their hands, but as mentioned, leaving their legs free.

Edit: And I'm good to wait the three hours for Sundew to wake up and let Dr. Guns continue playing. :P

----------


## Xihirli

"I don't... know where he's going," the friendly one says. 
"Did he leave?" The other asks, as the two of them were asleep during Carlanis's escape. 

They don't dare try to escape as their wrists are bound, though.

----------


## Xihirli

Sundew awakens three hours later next to a puddle of Carlanis's blood. It smells... fishy. 
The two archers are disarmed with their hands tied together, and their companions have found their stash of items. Sundew feels horrible, but at least alive.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


In the stash, there are 5 days' rations, some backpacks, seven silver coins, and two vials of poison that deal 2d8 poison damage on a DC 14 CON save, injury.

----------


## JNAProductions

During the wait, Celia has been alternating between chatting to the friendly prisoner, pacing around, and standing anxiously near Sundew. She's in the midst of the first when Sundew finally awakens. "Er, sorry! Friend in need!" she tells the archer, and scoots next to Sundew. "How do you feel? You doing alright? Anything bleeding? Internal pain?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Blurgh." Sundew stirs and tries to sit up. "'ve felt better. Not sure why I'm smelling fish? How 'bout you two? 'd you get the other guy?"

They roll their shoulders in an attempt to be less of a puddle, and then tentatively try to stand up, but their left 'pod is just not cooperating. "Nn. Sorry, that must've been a pain to stitch up. I should've known something was up. Almost feels like that trap was baited just for me."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 2 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid takes the poison, but gives the men back their food, silver, and backpack.

*"Here. Keep these. We have no desire to confiscate your things. Once we have departed, you can climb the trees and gather your weapons. I believe Sundew needs further repose, but subsequently let's search for Carlanis."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I suggest a short rest for Sundew. If 2 hit dice are enough, we can press on, otherwise we may need to long rest.

*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia waves to the archers as they depart. When they're out of earshot, she scooches over and gives Xorgid a hug. "You're getting better at being nice. Proud of you, big buddy!"

----------


## Xihirli

"Good-bye!" The friendly one says. 
"They're still gonna eat us. Aaaaany second now."
"Um."
"Maybe now? No.... NOW. Okay, in THREE..."
"It's alright man, I don't want them to." 

After a short breather *Spoiler: Rest*
Show

Go ahead and roll hit dice
 the sunlight is fading fast. You've lost quite a bit of time on the road, and as the sun is vanishing beyond the horizon you come across a brook to refill your water. It's as good a place to camp as any, and better than most.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew nods and smiles in concurrence with Celia's praise of Xorgid.

"Don't worry about us," she says to the archers as they take their leaves. "Just, careful of that Carl guy, alright? He already tricked you once." She sighs and returns her attention to her own party. "Makes me so mad. Wish I could hunt him down myself, but it's not really on the way where we're going, right?"

It takes a few seconds for Sundew to realize that that isn't a real question. "Oh! Right, navigation's supposed to be my thing, isn't it?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Hit Dice: (2d10)[*12*]

Idle survival to track Carl's trail: (1d20+4)[*20*], with advantage if he's human: (1d20+4)[*10*]. This is not to actually follow him, just looking for a general idea of which way he was going.


When the group arrives at the brookside, Sundew eagerly sits down next to a nearby tree and looks around, both to appreciate the nice environment and to assess its safety as a camp site. "Seems like a good stopping point, I think." He transforms into a javelin to slough the armor and pack and slithers up closer to the water. "Anyone up for some fishing?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid stiffens straight as Celia gives him a hug. It's not the first time, but he still hasn't figured out what he's supposed to do, so he just stands still until the torture is over, grimacing in emotional pain. After what seems like an eternity, but was likely just a second since Celia never stays still for very long, he is released. He looks to Sundew and indulges his request, throwing the javelin into the water a couple of times before suggesting that we move on.

*"We shouldn't remain here indefinitely. We should either find Carlanis and deal with him, or continue on the exploration expeditiously. The archers may return once they have retrieved their weapons."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Used Arcane Recovery during he rest
*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia grabs a rock, and with a flourish of her tools, makes it blink and glow. She tosses it in the water, then waits a bit for the fish to come investigate. Once there's a big enough fish to at least supplement their rations, she takes a moment to magicall empower herself, and darts into the water and stabs at the fish, hoping to add some meat to the fire tonight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20)[*14*] Some kind of check-Wisdom (Survival) +0, Dexterity +3, or whatever makes sense, DM.
(1d20)[*1*] Advantage, from my Magical Tinkering rock?
(1d4)[*2*] from _Guidance_

Edit: I'll assume a 14 (16) nets a fish. If that's wrong, I can edit this post!


With some kind of aquatic creature in her grasp, Celia gets out of the water. "It's slippery," she comments to no one in particular. "Hopefully it'll taste good!"

She settles down to start a small cooking fire, and once it's lit, skewers the fish to roast over it.

----------


## Xihirli

After a delicious fire roasted fish... well, a serviceable one anyway, you bed down for the night. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You catch enough fish to not need rations today.

I'll just randomly assign a watch order for expediency eenie meenie miney... you.


While Sundew is watching the night near sunrise, a spider skitters up to the camp and crawls around everything, not threateningly, but not in any way natural for a spider, either.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Having dug a safe fire pit to cook the fish and taken the form of a small tent for their watch, Sundew does what they do best and tries to snatch the strange bug when it gets too close.

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll all the things!

Insight (If it's not acting like a normal spider, what IS it doing?): (1d20+4)[*20*]

Stealth: (1d20+4)[*16*]

Initiative, if stealth fails and the spider wants to run away: (1d20+4)[*7*]

Grab: (1d20+8)[*23*] vs. the spider's Athletics or Acrobatics

----------


## Xihirli

The tent snatches up the spider in its pseudopod, and the spider wriggles around in its grasp. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You have the spider. What is step 2?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

With the spider secured in their rope, Sundew holds it up to their eyes for a closer look. They didn't really think this through. Is this kind of spider even good to eat?

If it is, it goes in Sundew's mouth. Otherwise... 

They reach into their bag and grab their coin purse. It's mostly empty. They stash the spider inside and tie it off tight.

----------


## Xihirli

The spider looks pretty tasty, but once Sundew bites down it starts growing in their mouth, and theyebd up having to dislodge the green, three-foot-tall goblin.
It lets loose a chorus of swear words probably. In Goblin.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Not knowing anything about the spider, Xorgid sits up with a start when he hears someone speaking goblin. He knows the language but didn't think Sundew or Celia did, so he is surprised to hear it. When he sees the 3' tall goblin, he makes sure not to threaten the creature, and so responds in their native tongue. 

*"Hello. Who are you?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

The goblin, with a tooth mark still on her head, swears again.
"Uhhh Im guh this recon mission is falling apart. Would you believe that Im not really here?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

While the tooth mark suggests the goblin is not just an illusion, Xorgid pokes him in the chest with his finger just to make sure, looking down on the goblin as he does. The goblin doesn't look much different than Xorgid. It's shorter, has green skin, a rounder head, and doesn't have wings, but otherwise they look fairly similar. This time, Xorgid speaks in common, speaking loudly enough to make sure he wakes up Celia.

*"Again. Who are you? And if you aren't here, where are you?"*

Given his own spectral duplicate, Xorgid isn't terribly shocked by the goblin being right in front of him and still claiming to not even be here.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

It shrinks away but doesn't seem to understand the language. With some repetition, and after it's poked, it huffs out (still in Goblin): 
"Okay, so I am here! I'm Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood! I'm just here to make sure you're not gonna **** up my nature! Are you here to **** up my nature?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid continues to talk to the goblin in goblin, but translates what both of them are saying so that Celia and Sundew can participate. If they talk, he will translate what they say too so the goblin can understand.

*"Hello Oleanne. I am Xorgid, and these are my friends Celia and Sundew. We are not here to...mess...up your nature. In fact, it sounds fascinating. What is the Lyrchwood? What is it that makes the Lyrchwood special?"*

He points to Celia when he says her name and waves at the tent when he says Sundew's name. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

"We've got trees!" Oreanne says proudly. 
"Trees! Best trees! People come for them, cut them down and take them! Best trees, or people wouldn't take them! Will you help me kill the tree murderers?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew spends the first moment smacking their lips and picking their teeth with their tongue, trying to get rid of the weird goblin taste while Xorgid starts the conversation.

<<'Tree murderers?' They just mean loggers?>> Sundew says to Xorgid and Celia telepathically. It feels like the natural way to go about it. <<Pretty rude to cut in your territory, but not _unnatural,_ really. 'd you get mad if a beaver came and did the same thing?>>

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia awakens, letting out a "Huh-wha-wazzat?" as her hands reflexively draw daggers. When she sees the goblin, she rubs her eyes, and upon seeing the goblin stay there, decides it's not a dream. "Hi," she says. "Er, these tree-killers... Have you tried talking to them? I'm assuming they're humanoid, and not some kind of infestation of extraplanar mites or something."

----------


## Xihirli

"Beavers," the goblin spits. "Don't get me started on beavers. My oldest and most cunning foe." 
"No, they're humans. Humans can't speak, they only destroy. With axes! They come and they murder trees, then leave! And come back! So what do you say? Will you join me in driving away this _menace!?"_

----------


## JNAProductions

"Pretty sure humans can speak..." Celia says. "Do they not speak your language? Xorgid can help translate, though he might not be the best diplomatic choice."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid does his best to translate without inflating the size of the words. He runs by Celia what he wants to say to Oleanne. If she approves, he tells the goblin what we are willing to do to help.

*"Oleanne. We will not kill the humans, but I can help you talk to them. They need trees to make their homes. But perhaps you can reach an agreement for how many they can take and from where. Lead us to the these people and we will see what we can do."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods her approval at Xorgid's translation.

----------


## Xihirli

"Bah!" The goblin waves a hand and walks away.
"Ill find someone else."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks disappointed in the goblin's response. Not because he wanted to help, but he thinks he may have caused the creature to get angry. He lets the goblin leave and then turns to his friends.

*"I'm sure I correctly translated our offer of assistance, but they still refused. I'm not going to chase after them to offer again. I say we let them go and finish our rest."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"You sure?" asks Sundew, still watching on in tent mode. "'s going to go kill some people, isn't she? Or're we thinking she won't go through with it without us?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods in agreement with Sundew. "If we can't talk to the goblin, we'll follow and talk to the others."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid lets out a deep sigh. Trying to be good is so much work sometimes. 

*"But aren't you exhausted? We could finish this enticing sleep and depart in the morning. This seems like it's just going to be trouble."*

When the other two are resolute, Xorgid gives in. *"Fine. Let's follow the goblin."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## Xihirli

Following the goblin, she rouses a sleeping wolf and rides it toward the forest. Peering into the early morning, the group is able to ascertain that she is at least not CURRENTLY going toward the loggers that are just arriving and gathering at the eastern section of the forest.

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia debates about keeping pace with the wolf-mounted goblin, but decides against it. She wouldn't be able to talk to her, after all, not without Xorgid there.

With the loggers in sight, she pauses. "We should have a plan before we approach them. Don't want a repeat of us getting attacked."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

When Celia asks for a plan, Xorgid starts to draw a quick map in the dirt using his bone wand as a pen. He draws out a simple battle plan as he talks. 

*"Celia, if you circumnavigate the left flank, here, I can maneuver around to the right and attempt to precipitate several of them falling unconscious. Then Sundew can charge towards the centermost position."*

He pauses, looks up, and sees the other two frowning. *"Oh. You mean a plan to negotiate. I suspect they will see us as adversaries and besiege us, so I recommend we abscond immediately. But if you want to mediate with them, you have my full confidence. I will stay proximate, but clandestine."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

She chuckles. "Have some faith, my friend! I believe we can resolves this without bloodshed." She then faces Sundew. "Since Xorgid's gonna be in the wings, what form should you take, Sun?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"'s a good question," says Sundew, a walking tent with a backpack and a chest tied on with its own 'pods. "Kind of took for granted how much people had to get used to me back home. If you carry me like a walking stick or something, maybe I can see if I recognize anyone?"

The tent collapses and funnels its bulk into a single pole, sized to be held by Celia's small hands. The ranger bag and the payload are both left on the ground.

"Right! Still need to carry the stuff. Umm..."

They experiment with a bindle (the load is way too big) a cart (who's supposed to pull it?) and a statue of a donkey (it looks even creepier than Sundew's natural form) before finally settling on a small red wagon, the sort of which a child might pull around or ride ill-advisedly down a hill. Its handle stretches out to load the supplies neatly into itself.

"This work?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Aw, you're so cute!" she squees. "That should do fine. Hopefully."

Celia takes Sundew by the handle and starts off at a measured pace for the loggers.

----------


## Xihirli

Celia and her wagon approach the loggers, a pair of which are taking a break sitting on a fallen tree. 
"Whoa, hey, stay back!" One says.
"Hold up, it's a fairy. Best not to anger these ones," the other cautions.
"How can we help you, stranger?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Greetings, strangers!" Celia calls out. "We are aware that you have been taking from the trees."

"Why?" she asks simply. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't THINK any checks would be called for here. If need be, to keep things moving, roll for me, Xi.

----------


## Xihirli

"Wha why, to build homes and carts, little stranger. Without timber we can't build more houses, and people have to stay out in the cold," he explained. 
"Though sorry for such poor manners. Name's Todder. Nice to meet you, Fair...?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid stays in the background, knowing that is appearance and mannerisms would likely just scare the farmers. He wishes he were more outgoing and persuasive like Celia, but at least he has her as a friend. He mutters to himself. 

*"Good luck, Celia. Good luck, Sundew."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

stays about 90' away, behind some trees.
*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

"Celia," she replies, and quickly thinks of an appropriate title. "Child of the fey. But you _do_ know that there are those who revere nature that find your actions... Distasteful, yes?"

----------


## Xihirli

"We mean no offense to your courts," the man says quickly.
"What if we plant as many trees as we cut down?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia thinks a moment. "I am just an intermediary-replanting is a good start, but how will you nurture the trees properly? What will happen if you take too many, too fast? And the guardians of the copses you take apart are already quite peeved."

She sits down next to Sundew, and continues. "I sympathize with you, but I'm afraid I don't know the whole situation. Perhaps you could take my friends who guard me, and myself of course, to see what can be done? One of the friends is fearsome to behold, but he is a noble fellow."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying to get you two in a place where you can be playing too, Sundew, Xorgid. I'd imagine this would flow pretty easily at a table, but in PbP it's a touch rough.

----------


## Xihirli

The braver logger glanced at the others. 
"Uh, how about I follow you instead of your friends showing up... in the middle here?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Sure!" Celia says. She leads the man a small distance away, towards where Xorgid is waiting. "Xorgid, this man is friendly!" she calls out, to make sure her paranoid comrade does NOT attack the logger.

While the three wait a moment for Xorgid's arrival, she looks up at the braver logger. "Have you dealt with fey before? You seem wise to the ways."

----------


## Xihirli

"I was taken by changelings as a child. My parents discovered that the false babe left behind wasnt me, they went out into the forces with offerings. I must have been lucky, because I was returned. I dont remember my time with the Fey, but sometimes I think I visit in my dreams."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid steps out from behind the tree cautiously, and a little sheepishly. He's embarrassed that he was hiding instead of trusting these loggers, letting Celia and Sundew take the risk of immediate attack. He keeps his hands empty, the bone wand tucked into the strap of his backpack, and trusts that Celia will do any negotiating. 

*"Salutations. Have we discovered a solution to the immediate dilemma? Do we have a compromise to propose to the goblin?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

> "I was taken by changelings as a child. My parents discovered that the false babe left behind wasnt me, they went out into the forces with offerings. I must have been lucky, because I was returned. I dont remember my time with the Fey, but sometimes I think I visit in my dreams."


Smiling, Celia says "I actually had a similar situation. I don't remember anything before the Fey Realms, but I was born a mortal. Adjusting to here has been an effort, but I've mostly got it down. I think."

"As for a compromise, they've talked about replanting the trees they cut for timber-I doubt that'd be enough for the druid, but it's a place to start at least."

----------


## Xihirli

"What's so special about this forest?" The logger asks. "I know the Thornwood is hardly touched. Could we move something there?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Didn't say," the wagon suddenly speaks up. Sundew's eyes look almost cute on the wagon, and even the sharklike teeth kind of go with the stocky frame. "Just sounded like Oleanne considered it her territory. You never noticed a goblin watching you while you were working?"

Having asked the question out loud, Sundew finally remembers something she forgot to mention earlier. "Oh, right! 'Cause she's a shapeshifter! Had the form of a spider when I first met her. Probably a druid, too, like Celia said. You know any druid sects around?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah...." the man steps back a bit from the talking wagon, though the flying red goblin didn't seem to spook him in the slightest.
"No, there hasn't been a druid in Haranshire for a number of years. There was one. A recluse in the Thornwood. But we haven't heard from him in over ten years... everyone thinks he's dead, but I suppose we'll never be sure."

----------


## JNAProductions

"Dead makes it tough to talk. Maybe the goblin's a former apprentice?" Celia muses aloud. "She didn't seem like she was inclined to do much bargaining, but I'm sure we can knock some sense into her if need be."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Might have to," Sundew agrees sadly. "Said she picks fights with beavers too, so it might be more her thing. Don't have time to hunt down this recluse guy, do we?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid listens to the conversation and worries about getting entangled in another mess that will likely not help us, so he suggests moving on. 

*"I can speak with the dead, but we would need to find the corpse first. We have fulfilled our obligation and administered our admonition to these loggers. I think these men can conduct an operation against one goblin. We should continue our previous enterprise and deliver our reliquary."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I know this isn't what we are going to do. Xorgid will go along with you two. Please know that when he complains, that isn't me complaining. 
*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne

----------


## Xihirli

"I can speak to the others, but I'm not actually in charge. You'll want to speak to Darius Carman and his family about any real changes to our logging practices  he lives at the Carman mansion in Milborne. I have a few days' leave after today, was planning to take the ferry back to town. You're all welcome to come with me, though I can't promise the ferryman will be ah, understanding," Todder offers.

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods. "Xorgid does have a point-we do have a task we need to complete ourselves. But we can't just let these people go to war over logging if we can stop it-we have a moral obligation to help when and where we can."

...

"What color is the ferry?" she asks.

----------


## Xihirli

"Brown wood."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks over and sees that both Celia and Sundew want to help these men.

*"Fine. Let's go speak with this Darius Carman in Milborne. Maybe he will have some news for us. Todder, please try to convince the ferryman to not attack us."*

He complains like he is giving in to his friends, but he leads the way towards the ferry.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne

----------


## Xihirli

Todder nods. "I will do my level best." 

That evening at sunset, Todder leads the way up to the ferry. He goes out ahead and speaks to the ferryman for a good long while before he waves for you all to approach.

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia sits still while waiting... For the first ten seconds. Then, her leg starts to jitter. She starts drumming on a nearby log. She stands up, pacing in a rapid circle. 

When Todder calls them over, she sighs in relief and moves over to the ferryman. "Hi!" she calls out when near enough.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid approaches tentatively behind Celia, keeping his wings furled and close to his body so he looks more like a normal, slightly tall goblin. He'd never fool a goblin, but at least this makes him look like something recognizable to other humanoid races. He nods at the ferryman as he boards and then continues his conversation with Todder.

*"Greetings, Ferryman. Thank you, Todder. Todder, are you acquainted with a farmer by the name of Carlanis?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew was perfectly fine sitting still while the next leg of travel was arranged, but as the group approaches the ferry, he's overwhelmed with curiosity. He wheels quickly up to the ferry and starts looking it over.

When the self-propelled wagon is inevitably questioned, it manages a smile with its eyes and a wave of its handle before Sundew gives up on the form. "Hey! Um, one sec..." Sundew overturns herself, wriggles into her armor and re-assumes her walking-around form to better carry the group's stuff aboard. This also means she can greet the ferryman from eye level. "Hello! Thanks in advance for the ride. Do you have anything I can help with, Mister...?"

----------


## Xihirli

The ferryman jumps a little at the sight of the quickling, the red goblin, and the self-propelled wagon.
"Ah..." he says, then shakes when the wagon starts talking. 
"N-no, thank you. Ah, my, you're ah, growing."
"I want to be clear that I did not know their talking wagon could do that," Todder insists. "Shall we take off?"
The ferry is essentially a large raft that allows the current to take it away, so the ferryman pushes off. The journey is off to a peaceful start downriver. 
"The strange ones always seem to find you, Todder."
"Well, everyone else runs away from them."
"Still, these friends... they certainly take the cake, don't they? Do you think the Wild Woman of the Woods might take a liking to you?"
"From what I've heard from these ones... no, I don't think she would." 

The sun goes down before the raft arrives in Milborne.
"We'll still be taking a few hours," Todder says.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid thanks the Ferryman but mostly keeps to himself on the ride, letting his more charismatic friends continue any conversations. He merely thanks his hosts and offers to help.

*"I am grateful for the transportation and the lack of immediate aggression. If we can be of any assistance, please illuminate us."*

As they travel, he tries to find out more about the man Carlanis. Perhaps the man is more than just a farmer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah, right, they want to ask about a... farmer, was it?"
"Carlanis?" the ferryman confirms. "Not a name I know. Certainly sounds sure of himself, doesn't he?"
"Yes, his given name would simply be 'Carl,' while giving that as his name gives him the title 'Carl the Pure.' Sounds like a noble, not a farmer," Todder chimes in.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Was he a farmer? Sundew, you said he smelled fishy, so maybe a fisherman?" Celia asks. "And, like Xorgid said, we really appreciate you lending a hand for us. If you ever need a favor, give us a yell and we'll do what we can!"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"'S weird," Sundew speculates. "Why would a noble stoop to... no, never mind, the nobles I've heard of would totally be up for highway robbery. And for lying to everyone, and for pitting us against each other. Hopefully Carman'll be willing to listen, at least?"

During the hours-long trip, Sundew loops back around to another topic as well. "Hey, you mentioned the Wild Woman of the Woods earlier. Is that, um, a religious thing, or a local legend?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I'll be sure to remember such a kind offer," the ferryman said happily.

"Local legend," Todder says. "Woman in the woods. Probably the druid you spoke to," he answers the Mimic.

The party is able to relax and come to a calm, quiet midnight town. From the smell of it, it's a mining town. As you approach the actual village, the first thing you notice is half a bridge built over the river at a point where the ferryman has to half-push the raft along the shallows. A woman in a stout leather jerkin helps reel the raft in, and she acknowledges the group with a nod. 
"Cousins of yours, Todder?" 
"Very funny, Capella. Glad your tongue could take a break from Garyld to grace me with your dulcet tones." 
"Hmph." Capella grins at Todder. 
"Do they have places to stay tonight, then?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 0 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid enjoys the ride. Todder is one of the first humans to treat him with kindness. He thanks the Ferryman as they leave, officially just for the ride, but he is also grateful for the mutual respect. He then turns his attention to the new woman, Capella.

*"No ma'am. We lack any official accommodation this evening, but we have our miniature pavilions. What was the word, Celia - tents? I assume we should wait until morning to disturb Mr. Carman? Do you know the location of his domicile? Could you introduce us to him?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld

----------


## JNAProductions

"We got tents, and we're pretty used to roughing it," Celia tells the woman. "We're looking for Mr. Carman-that is, Darius Carman. See, we ran into a goblin druid, who's mighty peeved about the logging that's been happening. So we're hoping we can figure out some kinda solution that _doesn't_ involve anyone getting hurt. Also if there are any village kids I can entertain them!"

----------


## Xihirli

"An entertainer, eh? If you insist on camping out, obviously that's up to you. _Barron of Mutton_ down that way," she points into town, "has a stage and rooms for rent, though."
Todder stretches. 
"I'll be headed home now. It was nice to meet you all."

----------


## Xihirli

The party opts to camp, and sets up just outside of the town near the half-finished bridge. 
They're awakened early by the movement of fishermen toward them, the trio drawing quite a bit of attention.
It's trivial to locate the Carman mansion, a stone building surrounded by a high wooden wall. The gate is closed, and the party are not the first ones there.
A young man is pounding on the gate, shouting out:
"She's in danger! Let me see Carman!"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Who's in danger?" Celia asks. "Where is she?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid stays back knowing that Celia is less offensive to most of these humans. But he chimes in.

*"Yes. We would like to offer our assistance if someone is in a hazardous position. We are friends of Todder and Capella."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld

----------


## Xihirli

The young man jumps  just once. A bit of panic remains in his eyes until the party mentions Todder. 
"My... Jelenneth. She's missing." The man stumbles over the words. 
"And this bastard, Darius Carman, isn't even going to hear about it! I wished her good-night, and then... this morning she was gone! If... if you say you can help, please, I don't have much money, but I can pay you what I have."

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods. "Anyone else might've seen her before she vanished? Where does she live? And were there any tracks or anything?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid speaks with a little more confidence now. The locals seemed startled but not terrified.

*"We can assist in the exploration for your Jelenneth. Are you sure Mr. Carman is refusing? Our friends, Todder and Capella, said he was a good man. Possibly, he could be indisposed or incapacitated. Perhaps we should check on him. I am Xorgid. This is Celia, and this is Sundew."*

He points to the wheelbarrow as if he is introducing it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing

----------


## Xihirli

"That doesn't sound like Capella. And um... that's a lovely wheelbarrow," the man says before snapping back into focus on the task at hand. 
"I'm Andren. Jelenneth and I are uh... we're courting. She's the daughter of Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill. And she's the smartest person in the world," he says insistently. 
"I work at the inn  ah, the Barron of Mutton. Jelenneth came by last night to..." he blushed. "Well, she stayed in my room last night, but sometime after I got up to make breakfast for our tenants she vanished. No signs of struggle or anything. I told her parents, and they said she must have been summoned by her teacher in Thurmaster. But she wouldn't have left this."
From a small pouch meant to be strapped to one's side that he has tied to his belt, he takes out what Xorgid immediately recognizes as a spell book. 
"And she would have said good-bye to me. So I came here to talk to Darius about sending out a search party, but he won't open the damn gate!" He kicks it. The wood does not budge.

----------


## JNAProductions

She looks up at the wall in front of them all. "Here-I'll get us in." She scrambles up the wall, and peeks down. If there are no guards or anything, she'll climb down and find the mechanism for unlocking the gate. If there are guards, she'll assess the situation from up above.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Climb speed and flight speed mean that getting up shouldn't be ANY trouble. I'm assuming the walls aren't three digits of feet tall.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks at the spell book, curious as to why this missing woman has one and didn't take it with her.

*"That is strange that she left her book. We were on our way to Thurmaster, to meet a man named Tauster. Is that her teacher?"*

Xorgid then watches as Celia scrambles up the wall. He looks to the wheelbarrow,

*"I will observe and guard from above. Sundew, will you be ok here for a minute?"*

Xorgid spreads his wings, flies up to the top of the wall, and perches there, watching for danger as Celia tries to open the gate, and still in position to continue the conversation with Andren.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents

----------


## Xihirli

Celia opens the gate from the other side without issue. On the other side is a small garden and a cobblestone pathway to the front door of a stone manor house. 
Andren looks a bit nervous stepping onto the grounds. 
Through a fine glass window, Sundew spots a maid looking down at them curiously.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid waves at the maid in the window. He considers smiling but remembers that his smile hasn't always been regarded as friendly by the locals. Instead, he hops off the wall on the outside and addresses Andren.

*"Could I see the book? Perhaps it contains indications for her disappearance. It might be best if you all approach the house first. My appearance can sometimes cause apprehension."*

He then grabs the wheelbarrow and prepares to move it towards the house.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh... ah, yeah." Andren lets Xorgid hold the book.
"Tauster, that's the one. Jelenneth is sort of the town accountant, not just for the mill. She went to Thurmaster two years ago to talk to our tax collector, and came back an apprentice wizard." Andren smiles in pride. 
"She's amazing."
*Spoiler: Spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk

And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Steeling himself, Andren knocks on the mansion door. 
A second maid, a bit younger than the one in the window, opens the door.
"Hoy-hoy, Andren!"
"Um... greetings, Einilda. Can we speak to Master Carman?" 
"We?" The maid spots you two (three) and jumps back a half-step. "Who are they?"
"Friends of Todder's." 
"Oh." Einilda relaxes noticeably. "I'm afraid Master Carman is meeting with that diviner he hired to go to the New Mire. May I take a message?"
"She's missing, Einilda. Jelenneth is missing."
"Oh, Andy... I'm so sorry." Einilda's voice becomes hushed. "I don't know how much help he'll be right now, though. He's uh... grumpy today. Bad news from the guy, I think."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid looks through the book, noting the spells she has recorded. There are some in here he could use, and he could help her with her Unseen Servant, having recently learned it himself. He wants to keep the book so he can learn and record these spells later, but doesn't want to offend Andren, so offers it back, gesturing at his own spell book to show he to has some magical training.

*"She is doing very well in her studies. It looks like she's almost through her apprenticeship. When we find her, I could help her with this unfinished spell. While I don't see any immediate clues regarding her disappearance, perhaps Tauster has some information. After we talk to Mr. Carman, my friends and I could go talk to him for you. He might see something more in her book than I do."*

When Xorgid finds out that Mr. Caran is at home but merely predisposed, he suggests we wait.

*"We should wait for a bit. Mr. Carman might be more open to assisting us once he hears why we are here. It might also be good to talk to a diviner. Perhaps that is some good luck that they are here. Maybe they can divine some clue about Jelenneth's whereabouts."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk

And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius

----------


## JNAProductions

"I don't want to wait, but you're talking too much sense to not, Xorgid," Celia says. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nothing much to do other than wait, for the moment.

----------


## Xihirli

"Of course! Here, Ill show you to the sitting room."
Einilda brings them to a large room with fine furniture and two boys around the ages of eight and seven, who are fighting with wooden play-swords.
"Taste my steel, you lily-lillied orange!"
"Youre the lily pad shut up!" The littler of the two is being backed up until the maid snatches up both swords with practiced ease. 
"Coenhelm! Leodhere! We have guests!"
Both boys stand up straight and polite for a full half-second before they bound over to the party. 
"Mister, are you a devil or a goblin?"
"Youre very small!"
"Why do you have a wheelbarrow inside?"
"Can you fly? Can I ride on your back while you fly?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid follows the others to the sitting room. When the children pepper him with questions, he answers the children's queries matter-of-factly, showing neither joy nor hostility in his responses. 

*"Neither. I am an aberration from the astral plane, stuck here in your world...the wheelbarrow is my friend...I can fly...I'm afraid the two of you are too large for me to carry. You are both almost as big as me."*

Otherwise, he waits for Mr. Carman and the diviner to come out from their meeting.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children

----------


## JNAProductions

"Hi! I am small, yes-but so are you, and I bet I'm faster than both of you put together!" Celia says. She darts behind them, and with a magical chant, pulls a small silver coin seemingly from nowhere-though anyone being reasonably attentive will see her hand flicker to her coinpurse. "And watch this too-I can make it talk!"

She pops a lockpick from her armor, and taps it on the coin. The coin replies with "Stop hitting me!"

----------


## Xihirli

"Do it again! Do it again!" Leodhere demanded.
"Hit him again!" Coenhelm added.

*"Get out!"* a roaring voice rings from a nearby door. It swings open, and out comes a woman in silk robes bearing a holy symbol of Selune, a man with a beetroot face at her heels.
"' Something went wrong?' I could have told you that, charlatan!"
The boys, at the thundering sound of their fathers voice, rush behind Einilda and fall silent.
"I only meant to say that the curse in the New Mire is not an intentional one!" The diviner, or perhaps more accurately oracle, replies.
"Well, how do we get rid of it!?"
"I dont know."
"Then GOOD DAY."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid stands up and tries to quickly explain all of the situations.

*"Wait. Mr. Carman, my name is Xorgid, and this is Celia. We came to warn you of a druid who might attack your loggers. Todder said we should talk to you. Then we met Andren who told us about Jelenneth disappearing and that seems more pressing now. Perhaps the diviner can still be helpful. Sometimes divinations are difficult to interpret and prophecies don't always say what they appear to initially."*

He looks to Andren to see if he has anything to add. A voice from someone who isn't a monster might be helpful. Celia is also better than Xorgid in these situations, so he'll let her try any convincing. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods at Xorgid's words. "This curse you're dealing with-it might be related to the druid. We can't say for sure-this is honestly the first we're hearing of it-but said druid is able to shapeshift, so she's certainly got some magical abilities."

----------


## Xihirli

The thundering landowner at first seems disinterested in the group.
"Who are you and_ what_ are they?" He asks Andren.
"Ah they offered to help me find Jelenneth."
"Who?"
"The millers daughter," Einilda fills in.
"Dung!" Darius swears.
"Master Carman, your boys are present!"
"Then take them somewhere else!"

Einilda passes their playswords back.
"Come on boys, lets continue your fight outside."

With the children gone, Darius gestures to his couches.
"Please, make yourselves at home. Its been what youve been doing so far. You say you have a suspect?"
"A lead, perhaps," the Diviner of Selune corrects.
"More than youve brought me. So, little monsters, what do you know about this druid?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Nice to meet you too," Celia grumbles under her breath. She follows that with a normal conversational level of voice. "We ran into her before the ferry, and should be able to track where she left us. Like I said, we don't know the extent of the curse you're dealing with, nor what kind it is, but we've experience in matters of the arcane. I don't suppose you can share what hex has befallen you and yours?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid expounds on the situation.

*"Two nights ago, we were confronted by a goblin named Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood, who asked us for assistance attacking the loggers. We attempted to elucidate that humans require wood for their domiciles, but he immediately departed with displeasure. We thought we should warn the loggers, and then eventually ended up here. We would prefer a peaceful solution, which may prove challenging. Notwithstanding, I think the diviner's skills would be better utilized investigating Jenneleth's location."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner

----------


## Xihirli

"I will put together a search party," Carman says dismissively. "I am sure we will find the millers' airheaded girl in the arms of some dashing traveler."
Andren stands. "Say that again, you pompous little prick!"
"What? Do you know her or something?" 
While Andren fumes, Darius returns to the subject of the New Mire.
"Whether this druid is related or not, I offer you the same I did to the diviner."
"Oracle," she corrects.
"If you can stop the flooding, one thousand gold coins to you all. A princely sum, I'm sure. The New Mire is just that  once fertile farmlands turned to flood plains, with no clear cause. I shouldn't be surprised if the trouble lies somewhere in the Patchwork Hills; after all, the farmland itself has been settled a good many years and has always been fertile. If you can get this druid to move to the Thornwood where the forests aren't good for logging anyway, another three hundred. That should cost less in the long run than keeping men-at-arms with my loggers."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid isn't sure what to make of this Mr. Carman. He seems to have a very short fuse. Xorgid ponders this briefly and then looks to Andren, 

*"I believe that finding Jenneleth is more urgent, but if you think this search party would be enough, my friends and I could try to help with the druid and the New Mire."*

He then waits for Celia to weigh in before committing to any course of action.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia looks to Andren. She looks back to Mr. Carman. "The flooding happened a while ago, yeah? No one's in any urgent danger from it? Then why are you acting so laissez-faire about someone who's gone missing? Do you not like her? Do you just not care?"

She finally faces the oracle. "What can you do to help find Jelenneth? She might be in danger, right now-that's our priority."

----------


## Xihirli

Andren looks touched at Celias prioritization of Jelenneth.

Darius looks furious.
"Well, if you wont keep to business that concerns me, I hope you can at least grant me your absence."

The oracle ignores him.
"Im not powerful enough to scry on her or anything of the sort, but I can speak to my goddess to a limited degree. She may be of help."
"Oh! Sometimes when her teacher wants her to head to Thurmaster early, or bring something with her, he could contact her even from his home! Can you do that?" Andren asks.
"I am afraid not. Seeing her teacher may be the fastest way to find her, if we cant track her otherwise."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid likes the idea of going to Thurmaster. We could finish our original task, and see if Tauster knows anything about Jennelth's disappearance.

*"Perhaps we could help by going to visit Tauster. We could see if he has heard anything from Jenneleth or could contact her. That way you can keep everyone here to help with local search parties. Mr. Carman, once this is finished, we can help with New Mire and the Lyrchwood."*

He then looks again to Andren, *"Perhaps it would help if we took her book to Tauster, or if you know of anything else that could help us, we could take that too."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Xihirli

Andren put a protective hand over the book. 
"I... don't think I should let this out of my sight until I can give it to Jelenneth. Sorry." 
His eyes well up a little. "But... thank you. Both of you, so much."

----------


## JNAProductions

"You could come with us, if you want to," Celia says. "It might get dangerous, though."

She moves next to Andren as they walk out of the buttface's mansion, and hugs his leg. "She'll be okay. We'll get her back to safety."

----------


## Xihirli

Andren doesn't seem to know what to do. He pats Celia's head. 
"Thanks, but... I'm not good out there. I'll just slow you down. I uh... I do know something that might help you out. A guy with a river barge is staying at the Baron. He was trying to hire Garyld to go with it as a guard. Maybe you could talk to him, he's going to Thurmaster so you could get a ride there and get paid for it, too."

----------


## JNAProductions

"A good plan. Xorgid, Sundew, any objections to that?" she asks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm good to move on to meet this riverman.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid briefly considers killing the man to take the spell book, but decides that he is going to try to be a better aberration. Plus, Celia wouldn't be happy with him. He likes the idea of riding a boat to Thurmaster. 

*"Yes. Employment as guardians and transportation to our destination would be most welcome."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jenneleth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Sounds like a plan," the wheelbarrow finally says, rocking up and down to suggest a nod. "Search party checks things here, we continue to Thurmaster and ask around. 'D think that Andren might be covering for himself, but it'd have been easy not to admit he was with her yesterday. We can probably trust him."

Carman was every bit as unpleasant as they feared, so Sundew has been content to sit still in thought while their teammates do the talking. They could also let the kids ride around in the self-propelled wheelbarrow, as long as they and Celia were playing around. Still, some parts of the conversation were interesting or suspicious, and as the party moves out of earshot it now seems like the time to bring it up. "Curious, that curse thing. Could be something pouring in upriver or something damming it downriver... Makes me wonder if maybe that beaver rivalry had something to it after all. Also, anyone catch that oracle's name?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Going to try to read the room at a couple of points:

Insight to guess whether Darius knows something about Jelenneth that he's not letting on: (1d20+4)[*24*]

Nature to guess how a forest might turn into a swamp so quickly: (1d20-1)[*15*]

Insight to guess why the Oracle is here (like, is she only here because Darius paid her? Or is she a cleric of a good deity who might be up for adventuring herself?): (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

The oracle was not far behind them, and actually approached them as they exited the gate.
"It was wise to remain silent, friend mimic. I am not sure your host would have taken kindly to... anything. Talia Silver-Eye."
Close up, you can see that her eyes could be mistaken for a very light blue, but are in fact silver. 
"You said someone was missing?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

On the way to the barge, Xorgid looks at the Oracle. He truest give her more information about Jelenneth, but is afraid she might not be the most observant person. But she does seem interesting.

*"Yes. Jelenneth, the millers' daughter. Anything you can see about her would be advantageous. Otherwise, would you like to accompany us to Thurmaster?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew is startled to realize that someone followed them, but is relieved that Talia is so quickly okay with talking to mimics.

"She was last seen at the Baron of Mutton," Sundew adds to Xorgid's explanation. "Sounds like she meant to sneak back home in the night, and was lost then. Except she forgot her spellbook. So, we need to either explain why she brought it in the first place or forgot it, or what made her leave in such a hurry that her boyfriend didn't notice, or I guess why he would lie about it..." One of the wheelbarrow's handles twists around to massage what passes for Sundew's forehead right now. "More I go on about it, the more I don't know where to start. 'M just hoping she went to Thurmaster and has no idea anyone's worried."

----------


## JNAProductions

"I've a hunch that that's not the case," Celia comments. "But I really hope I'm wrong and you're right, Sundew."

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the wait; I was recovering from some vaccines.


"While I'm flattered by your offer to join you, I think my talents would be put to better work searching the area for any trace of her with the divinations of my goddess. That way we are able to search multiple avenues. It astounds me that you strangers in these lands are willing to make these people's struggles your own so quickly, and warms my heart. For that reason..." Talia looked to the gate the second before it swung open, Andren pushed out of it by a manservant. 
"I'll attempt to track down Jelenneth free of charge."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid agrees that it is strange that we are helping these people with no chance of payments for ourselves, but he's learned to trust Celia and Sundew, so he instead says goodbye to the Oracle.

*"We desire to bequeath you serendipity and success in your prognostications. Perhaps we will reconvene subsequently."*

He then turns to Andren.

*"Is there any further assistance we can provide for you here before we disembark?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Xihirli

"No, thank you. Thank you so much," Andren said. "I'll keep looking around here, and make sure the town's keeping an eye out for her."

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia darts over and hugs the oracle's leg. "Thank you. And Andren-we'll find her. I promise you."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Or Talia will, or she'll just turn up," Sundew adds. They decide not to introduce the possibility of some wild animal finding her first. "Won't let her go un-found, is the point."

"Toward that end, next stop is the Baron of Mutton ourselves, right? To meet the guy? Maybe we can ask around while we're there, see if there are any other rumors about that night."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid nods at Sundew's suggestion. He's a little concerned walking into the tavern with just the three of us, so he looks to Andren and Talia.

*"Would either of you be agreeable to accompanying us to the drinking establishment and providing introductions? We've been attacked before for our appearances."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Xihirli

"Right!" Andren says. "I live and work there, so... follow me." 

He shows you all to a tavern that has what appears to be low traffic typical for a busy day, as the workers of the town have already broken their fast and headed out. 
Andren nervously waves to the people looking at all of you funny and on to a table of a few people playing cards. One, a pot-bellied man nearing his fifties, appears nervous, though not about the game. Andren steps up to him.
"I think I've found some people who can help you with your problem."
"Ah, you've found guards for my... ah..." he trails off seeing the party. "What are they?"
"This is Xorgid, Sundew, and Celia," Andren introduces you all. "They're on the way to Thurmaster and I think they'd be perfect to protect your barge!"

The merchant looks to you all uncertainly.

----------


## JNAProductions

Offering a smile, Celia says "I know, we're not your ordinary guardfolk... But we've got the skillset you'd need to keep everything safe. Take your time, if you need to-talk to us, and you'll find we're not really all that different. Xorgid's probably the most out there, but he's a good person-just thinks a bit oddly."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid raises an eyebrow at Celia's comment, but realizes that she is good at convincing others to help us, so he barely pauses and then gives a brief smile to the pot-bellied man,

*"Salutations. We can provide assistance and protection, and we should discuss responsibilities and renumeration. What would you consider a fair proposal, good sir?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* help action to Celia
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Xihirli

"No, I can't take my time," the merchant answers. "I fear it'll either be you or I send on the barge without you. Very well!" He claps.
"I'm Lukas, tradesman. I'll offer you each 15 gold coins for the protection of my barge." 
Andren whistled. "Fifteen. What is it you trade again?"
"Dyes."
"Right." 
Lukas tries to smile at you all. "What do you all say?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew waves a handle and smiles with their eyes when introduced. They twist up in something like a shrug when Andren questions the dyes. "Dyes're expensive! Probably have some nice blues in there, right?"

They look over the barge to see how a would-be thief might climb aboard. "Probably safe to say we'll take the job. I can set up on the ramp, unless there's another spot you think needs extra security."

Traditionally, guarding treasure is a mimic's specialty. Sundew isn't a traditional mimic, but they know the archetype well enough to know what to do: find the loot, become the loot, and wait.

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That post made me chuckle, Doctor. Props to you!


"Excellent!" Celia says. "Money's good, and it'll help us get where we need to go. We won't let you down, Mr. Lukas!"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid nods along. He had hoped for a little better pay, but it is also a free ride to Thurmaster, so it will do.

*"I concur with my companions. We accept your offer."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* help action to Celia
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire

----------


## Xihirli

Lukas himself went along  seemed he was a traveling merchant on a regular route. 
"Milborne's a sweet little town, but aside from the Carman family there's not really much market for dyes. Thurmaster's the real ticket." 

Along the first leg of the trip, they were able to spot miners in the distance, and Sundew was pretty sure they saw an orc a bit nearer, keeping their distance from the hustle and bustle of the mining. 

After that, they settled into watches. Xorgid, Sundew, Celia, and Xorgid 2 kept careful eyes over the shores, Sundew disguised as a box of valuables in case someone snuck onto the barge in secret. 
Xorgid and Celia both found the trip quite boring. Occasional trees, hills, rocky terrain, once Xorgid 2 spots a deer. 

"We're coming up on our first stop," Lukas says, pointing ahead to a shed. Around it is a vegetable garden, perhaps a welcome sight for those of you tired of looking at large farms growing nothing but grain, and a herd of sheep who seem to be free to roam by the lack of fence. A tall, strong-built man is chopping firewood by the shed. 
"That's Kuiper. An odd man, but he knows just about everything that happens along the river, and he often has a load of wool to sell to me, since he rarely makes the trip up to Thurmaster himself." 
Lukas pushes his oar into the ground as they near Kuiper, and the man comes up to help die off the barge himself. 
He clasps Celia's and Xorgid's hands, then pats Sundew, in hearty greetings. 
"My, Lukas! These are some fine friends you've made."
"Barge guards," Lukas corrects. 
"Don't mind him, all business that one. I'm Kuiper. Happy to entertain company, if you'd like to come in. I've enough tea and lamb milk for everyone."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid awkwardly shakes the hand of the new man, nodding in acknowledgment. While tea and lamb milk sounds delicious, Xorgid isn't sure if we should leave the boat unattended. Instead of accepting the offer immediately, he turns to their host.

*"Lukas, will the boat be safe here if we all go in?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* help action to Celia
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## Xihirli

Lukas takes a cursory view of the surroundings. "I'd say so, not much out there that tries to trouble Kuiper. I'll remain with the boat."
By his manner, he seems uninterested in joining, but happy for Kuiper to remain excited. Certainly for his long-term interests he'd want to keep Kuiper welcoming him every time he passes through.

----------


## JNAProductions

"It's nice to meet you, Mr. Kuiper!" Celia reaches up to shake his hand. "Your lambs look nice. Can I try riding one? Or at least pat their coat? They seem so soft, and pleasant."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid nods at Lukas and follows Celia off the ship. He looks around at all of the sheep as he leaves the boat.

*"Thank you for the offer of tea and milk. I have never tasted sheep meat. Is it good to eat?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* help action to Celia
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## Xihirli

"They are not my sheep, and I don't eat them. I make a safe place for them, and they share their wool and milk with me," Kuiper says.
"I would be happy to share some cheese. As for riding one, they are their own creatures. If you can persuade one to let you ride on their back, who am I to stop you?" Kuiper opens the door to his ramshackle house. 
"I'll get a pot of tea brewing, bread and cheese for everyone?"
He sets up a small picnic outside next to the sheep, available for riding... though not for eating.

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia takes a deep breath, and casts a brief incantation. "Okay... You can do this. They are soft, fluffy friends."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Animal Handling with _Guidance_
(1d20)[*8*] plus (1d4)[*2*]


She approaches one of them, and offers her hand to sniff. "Hi there!" she address the lamb. "I'm Celia, and I'm here to be your friend!" She waits a few moments for the lamb's approval, then gently runs her hand along its flank. She can tell that it's not REALLY that comfortable with her, so she backs off. "I wish I was better with animals," she comments as she returns to Kuiper. "But I'm just not that talented when it comes to them."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"I'll take you up on the cheese, too. Haven't eaten in a while. Thanks, Kuiper."

Sundew sneaks behind a crate to change back into their clothes before catching up with Celia. 

"Takes practice, like anything else," they comment. "Probably won't like being climbed on anyway, but..."

Now that they have proper limbs, Sundew can stand over the sheep, reach around its chest all at once, and give it a big hug - weird, but something a predator or parasite wouldn't usually do. "Hey youuu," Sundew coos gently with neon green lips. "It's okay. We're just passing through."

She sets the sheep back down and shows Celia a better spot to pet it as she looks back over at their host. "Guess you don't get too many visitors, then? No kids, either?"

Offhand, they'd guess by the sheep's neutral reaction to Celia that it hadn't met any children; kids with animals tend toward either thoughtless roughhousing or spoiling them rotten. It could just as easily be the other way around, say if it met a bunch of different kids and was trained to be cautiously optimistic, but that seems unlikely given Kuiper's preference for letting the sheep keep to themselves.

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh, no kids, not unless you count that girl Jelenneth. Shes ah whats the word, adolescence? A young woman. Shes an apprentice to Tauster, but lives in Milborne. She passes through fairly often, and she _does_ spoil them rotten. I get my friends here a special moss that only grows in the Hog Brook once a month; she gets it for em every time she passes through. I think some of these sheep prefer her to me," Kuiper chuckles.

The seized sheep seems oddly calmed by Sundews strange behavior, and quietly accepts pettings.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid avoids the sheep. He has no desire to pet them and doesn't want Kuiper to think he's trying to eat them. However, he excited to try the tea and cheese.

*"I won't eat a sheep without your permission, but I will graciously settle for some tea and cheese. We are helping to look for Jelenneth. When was the last time she stopped by here?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* help action to Celia
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## Xihirli

"Looking for her? Has she gone missing?" Kuiper asks, concerned. 
"She last came by beginning of the month, hdeaded back home from Thurmaster. She made it back, right?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid answers their host.

*"Yes. She arrived safely last month. She disappeared last night, leaving her spell book behind and without saying goodbye to her boyfriend. We are traveling to Thurmaster to see if Tauster can help discover her location, and obtained transportation with Lukas in exchange for helping safeguard his shipment. If you see any signs of her, communicate that information to Andren and Darius."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* help action to Celia
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods. "We've acquired a lot of tasks, but that's the most pressing one. She might be caught in something dangerous, and we don't want anyone innocent being hurt. I don't think there's much you can do if you've not seen her recently, but when we find her, we'll try to get a message to you, and let you know how she is."

----------


## Xihirli

"Ill keep an ear to the river. If shes seen along it, Ill hear about it," Kuiper promised.
"If theres anything you need, please dont hesitate to ask. Id be happy to help find that girl."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid enjoys the tea and lamb's milk, secretly hoping for some sheep meat instead. He avoids interacting with the sheep, certain that his presence would upset them. When the others are ready, he is prepared to continue our journey. 

*"Thank you for the hospitality, Mr. Kuiper."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## Xihirli

Another set of eyes out for Jelenneth, the barge pushes off along the river. They pass by more farmsteads, and through a redwood forest. There the party spent quite a bit of time on foot, as the fruit trees were freely available to any who wished to pick from them according to Lukas. It's a pleasant, sunny bright wood that reminds the party that there is beauty in the world. 

Thurmaster doesn't appear particularly wealthy, aside from one detail rare for villages largely centered on agriculture: thick wooden walls all around it. Coasting into the docks, Lukas is quick to explain all of your presence and hand off a bulging purse with 45 gold coins to the largest one of you to consistently have hands, Xorgid. 
"Thank you for coming along with me, and best of luck on that nasty business with the girl." He starts ushering in dock workers to unload the dyes. 
When looking for Tauster, the small two-story stone tower nestled next to a plain wooden house seems an obvious place to try. There is no response to any attempt to knock on the tower door, but shortly after rapping at the cozy house, the door is opened by a short man who appears to be in his mid-seventies. He doesn't appear to be _from_ this area, his skin is noticeably darker than any of the other humans you've run into in the area. 
He seems initially guarded, but his curiosity seemingly immediately wins over his caution upon seeing you. 
"My, my. What brought together a Berbalang, a Quickling, and a Mimic? And what could inspire you all to come to _my_ door? I insist, let me buy you all a meal over the Hound and Tails. I have enough questions for you to fill a book!" Tauster assembled a walking stick and small purse from a shelf near his doorway.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid quickly pushes forward the chest from Gordrenn.

*"While we now have more important business which we can discuss over a meal, it's probably best to give you this here, so you don't have to drag it back after we eat. Mr. Gordrenn hired us to bring this chest to you. I guess we should get a receipt to take back to him in order to collect our fee. And if there is any message you wish to deliver to him, we could do that as well."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia whistles at the walls. "Sturdy place," she remarks. "But yeah, let's get the chest delivered!"

----------


## Xihirli

Tauster shows brief surprise at the delivery, but quickly locates a key and opens it up. 
"A receipt... should not be necessary." Looking through the chest, Tauster eventually pulled out a medium-sized sack with 100 gold coins. 
"I didn't order this." He passes the sack to Celia. "You say you have something more important to discuss, and I certainly think it should be over a meal. This way, please. Oh, and I'd avoid the mutton pies."

The tavern seems to have had better days, presumably. Two barmaids parcel out orders to those about, but it's far from a lively bar, and just from the smell Sundew can tell that the ale is mostly just water. 
"I really should learn how to cook," Tauster muses as his biscuits arrive burnt on one side, undercooked on the other. 
"What was the business you wished to discuss?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia takes the sack, and teeters a little. "Er... Xorgid, Sundew, a hand?" she asks, and with the money taken care of, follows Tauster. 

At the tavern, Celia politely takes a bite of a biscuit and then sets it back down. "Well, our main mission to you was the delivery. But along the way, we learned that Jelenneth has gone entirely missing-she left her spellbook behind, and didn't say goodbye or anything. We're now focusing on trying to find her, since she might be in danger. Oh, and also we're trying to resolve a logging dispute, but that's not as urgent."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid takes the coins from Celia in order to make sure she doesn't fall. He holds the gold out to Sundew to see if he would prefer to carry it, giving it to the mimic if he looks interested. Once at the restaurant, Xorgid nods along as Celia summarizes our current adventures.

*"I'd also be interested to hear your story. It's not often that I get to meet other wizards, let alone one that's training an apprentice."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Having taken on their amorphous organic form and gotten dressed to walk around town, Sundew hands over the chest, then takes the payment pouch and slips it into their backpack for safe keeping. In the process, they lean over in the old wizard's direction, taking an unsubtle peek at the chest's other contents. If he doesn't want Sundew to look, it's a simple enough matter to shoo their prying eyes away.

Not long after that, Sundew happily thanks the tavern-runners for the grain porridge and watery ale. "To be fair, the logging thing isn't not urgent. I feel like it's related to everything else going on, somehow. I mean, they mentioned that the forest was cursed and flooded, and there's also that goblin druid who has it out for them. Plus that weird cackling bandit guy, and we didn't mention yet how your two usual delivery guys also went missing..." Sundew shakes their head. "Sorry. Yeah, there's a lot going on."

----------


## Xihirli

When they look inside the chest, Sundew spots incense, herbs, spellcraft ink, and the real kicker: a small box of ruby dust.

Tauster goes silent upon hearing that Jelenneth is missing. He unstraps his spellbook from his side and thumbs through it as though he'll find the solution in there.

As a wizard, his spellbook isn't the worst place to look for answers and he triumphantly points out a _Sending_ spell. 
"Tomorrow, I shall learn where my apprentice is. I would be grateful to you all if you would bring her back... grateful to the tune of, say... 75 gold coins apiece." His face carries that of concern, even terror. 
As Xorgid asks for Tauster's story, the story of a wizard with an apprentice, the wizard's face becomes downcast.
"Heh...having an apprentice wasn't truly my idea. She practically broke down my door and forced me to teach her." He smiled at the memory. "From the little I've heard from her friends and family, I think she had that effect on a lot of people. Being in her way... well, that's not a safe place to stand. If she was taken... I pity whoever thinks they can contain her." 
It's a somewhat hollow phrase, said more to reassure himself than anything else. Still, it does seem to lift some of his spirits.
"So will you go after her? If I help you find out where she is will you bring back my apprentice?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Of course!" Celia says. "We'll do everything we can to get her home safely. You have our word."

----------


## Xihirli

"Thank you," Tauster says, letting out probably more gratitude than he meant to. 
"If you would stick around until tomorrow, I'll reach out to the girl and we'll find out where she is. There are rooms here, but I suppose you could also stay in my tower overnight. I don't really use it for much, to be honest. I had it built because... wizards have towers, but I much prefer staying in my house."
"Until then, I would be happy to have your company. It would be nice to discuss magic with another wizard," Tauster smiles to Xorgid.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid continues the conversation, 

*"Jelenneth seems to be an interesting person. I am intrigued to make her acquaintance once she is rescued."*

Looking at the filth in the tavern, Xorgid decides we should take up Tauster on his offer of a place to stay. He also takes out his spell book and shows it to Tauster,

*"We would greatly appreciate the opportunity to stay in your tower tonight. Here is my spellbook. It encompasses the spells I have managed to understand so far, and a few more I am attempting to accomplish but haven't deciphered them quite yet. Do you have any recommendations?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster

----------


## Xihirli

Tauster's tower is filled with old forgotten furniture and boxes of old junk. You find nice dry places to settle down, though, and it's far more private than most other locations in Thurmaster. Sundew even manages to set up a telescope at a small observatory room at the very top, and Xorgid's double has a nice night of examining the stars. Largely, it makes him miss home. It's only towards the start of sunrise, when the stars are starting to fade, that Xorgid spots a red star, and feels his double's skin grow cold... so cold that it vanishes instantly, awakening the Berbalang in a cold sweat. 

Tauster raps on the tower door before Xorgid has a chance to tell the others much. The wizard appears excited and animated once you see him.
"Broken Spire Keep," he says. "She says she was taken to Broken Spire Keep... she's being moved again, but the trail begins there. She says... no, let me repeat her exact words... 'The fish-smelling people took me to Broken Spire Keep. Theyre scared, and moving me again. Others captured. Dont know where were going. Please hurry.'" Tauster of course seems distressed saying this, but in no small measure relieved. "She's alive. Or was a few minutes ago. I'll keep in touch with her, and keep you in the loop. Broken Spire Keep is an old abandoned fort in the Thornwood  it was built along the Woldcote river but emptied by Palfrey's grandfather. Who knows what's there now. Well... I suppose the fish-smelling people."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the late update  I haven't posted on this site all year!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew thanks Tauster for his hospitality and sleeps as a copy of one of the dusty boxes in the upper floors of the tower. The telescope is cool, but they don't ask for a turn once Xorgid seems to really get into it.

"Okay! Broken Spire Keep. Fish-smelling people." Sundew repeats back as they slither off to Celia's partitioned side of the attic to shapechange and put on their armor with some modicum of privacy. "Hurry. ...this is bad. Xorgid, Celia, remember those farmer-turned-bandits from a couple days ago? That Carl guy? I smelled fish on his blood when I was passed out. Didn't think anything of it, like maybe I was just groggy, but it was weird enough that I remember."

They come out and look out the window, trying to reorient themselves to which way is North.

"Broken Spire Keep... ugh, I don't know the keeps... Tauster, do you know which one it is? Which way is it?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid thanks Tauster for the free place to stay. He loves the telescope until he sees the red star, but then thinks that can't be a good omen even though he doesn't know why. In the morning, he's ready to go to try to help find Jelenneth. 

*"We will go find Jelenneth. Can you contact us each day if you hear anything? Is there any chance I could copy a spell or two from you before we go before we leave? Something that might help us on our search."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is

----------


## JNAProductions

> Sundew thanks Tauster for his hospitality and sleeps as a copy of one of the dusty boxes in the upper floors of the tower. The telescope is cool, but they don't ask for a turn once Xorgid seems to really get into it.
> 
> "Okay! Broken Spire Keep. Fish-smelling people." Sundew repeats back as they slither off to Celia's partitioned side of the attic to shapechange and put on their armor with some modicum of privacy. "Hurry. ...this is bad. Xorgid, Celia, remember those farmer-turned-bandits from a couple days ago? That Carl guy? I smelled fish on his blood when I was passed out. Didn't think anything of it, like maybe I was just groggy, but it was weird enough that I remember."
> 
> They come out and look out the window, trying to reorient themselves to which way is North.
> 
> "Broken Spire Keep... ugh, I don't know the keeps... Tauster, do you know which one it is? Which way is it?"


Celia nods. "Something's wrong. Something more serious than just normal squabbles. I just hope we can help them..."

----------


## Xihirli

"I'll do all I can to keep you in the loop," Tauster vows. He turns to Xorgid. "I... forgive me for sounding selfish, but I'd like you on the road as soon as possible. However..." he searches a few boxes and withdraws some spell notes and pages laid out in simple terms. 
"I was planning to give these to Jelenneth on her next visit, see how well she could master a new spell school if she managed Unseen Servant."
He passes them over.
*Spoiler: Spell Pages*
Show

These are notes and explanations sufficient to copy down
Burning Hands, Magic Missile, and Thunderwave.

"Feel free to carry them with you. They're making ready to move her, but the first clues will be in Broken Spire Keep. It is not difficult to find. Stay on this side of the river and follow it down into the Thornwood. The river branches out, and the tributary to the south will lead you almost directly to the fort. Is there anything else you need?" Tauster asks, looking unwilling to rush you out but burning to do so.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Follow the river South, take the South fork at the tributary. Got it. I think..."

Sundew pauses. Their fangs dig into their green lower lip pensively. We took the ferry here, but was there a road along the river going South? Maybe...

"A horse," they say. "A light one. We have the money, and it's faster than me on foot. Right?"

*Spoiler*
Show

I say that, but it depends on the terrain along the river. Horses like grass and roads, but literally any barrier will be an issue.

Survival to assess horse viability: (1d20+4)[*5*]

Someone might need to make another roll should they jump in to advise on the subject.

----------


## Xihirli

"A horse should serve you well," Tauster agrees. "At least for a time. The first leg of your journey will be through the Blessed Forest, the part of the Thornwood that is settled to a degree. You should have no trouble for most of the trip, and while the road to the fort is not well-maintained, it was built. Or cleared, I suppose. Dirt road."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Good! Good. We'll get there in no time," says Sundew, as much to assure themself as anyone else. "Let's hit the stables and get going!"

They pack the rest of the team's stuff into their pack and set out to the South edge of town, coin pouch in their gooey hand. _Five oxen,_ Sundew thinks, trying to run the numbers in their head. It works out to approximately one whole lotta goats, but still less than a hundred, surely.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid thanks Tauster for the spell pages, and then agrees with Sundew.

*"I will give these to Jelenneth when we find her. A horse would be great. I think the three of us would fit on one strong horse."*

He is then prepared to start the adventure back to the Thornwood, and follows Sundew out to find a horse.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is

----------


## JNAProductions

"Yeah, we're pretty light," Celia agrees. "I think we've got the money for a horse-and I think I can outrun one too, but they're better at distance moving than I am."

----------


## Xihirli

"Draft horses should be easy to come by in the stables outside the walls, if you're alright with being pulled in a cart. Riding... there's less call for those, but they should be possible to... say, I happen to know that Squire Marlen owns a riding horse that he never uses, has to hire a farm girl to come in and take it riding every so often. Mention me to him, he should let you rent it for a nominal fee," Tauster suggests.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Where does Squire Marlen reside?" Celia asks. With directions gotten, she thanks Tauster and starts off at a gentle jog towards the squire's place.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid trots after Celia, unable to quite keep up even using his wings to help. As he runs after her, he looks over his shoulder, 

*"Thanks Tauster. Let us know if you get more news. I hope we meet again."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is

----------


## Xihirli

The group follows the directions to an aging man's home and office, seemingly folded into one. The house is largely distinguished by its size and security, with two guards stationed at the door.
At the mention of Tauster's name, the doors were opened and both oddities of the household were explained: past the living quarters and office laid a second, sturdy oak door with a lock and two more guards. All along the walls were shelves of taxes and bank records, which Xorgid was able to immediately put together to realize that this was where the taxes and treasury of Thurmaster and perhaps much of greater Haranshire were kept. 

*Spoiler: Investigation DC 20*
Show

High DC just because I don't anticipate you'll be rifling through the papers in front of everyone. 

You spot a few reports on Milborne's taxes written in Jelenneth's handwriting.


Seated at a desk and working out what a number of businesses and landowners owed, an aging, rake-thin man glances up at you all and yipes. 
"What are those boggarts doing here?"
"They claim to be friends of Tauster, Squire," one of the guards who let you in explains briefly. 
"Oh." The tax collector puts quite a lot of effort into relaxing. It seems that this middle-of-nowhere village is quite interested in not upsetting the powerful wizard who made it his home.
"How can I help our local wizard, hmm?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"We need a horse, to help find Jelenneth, who's gone missing," Celia tells him. "We can put a deposit down or something, if need be. Did you work with her? Have you heard anything from her recently?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid doesn't even pay attention to the papers in the room. His foot hurts a little and he's just interested in getting the horse. He follows Celia's lead,

*"Tauster said he thought you'd rent us one for a fair price since we're working for him. We're trying to rescue his apprentice."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is

----------


## Xihirli

"Name sounds familiar," the tax collector says, then nods when Xorgid mentions Tauster's apprentice.
"Right, yes, the girl. Hmm." He thinks over the offer. "It's true, I've a horse I just don't seem to have the occasion to ride. Very well, shall we say ten gold, bring me ah..." he scrunches his face thinking of the horse's name. 
"Hengest, Squire," one of the guards of the vaults fills in. 
"Hengest, bring me Hengest back once your business with... him?"
"Him."
"Is concluded."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew is a little put off by the tax collector's palatial living arrangements, but their misgiving quickly evaporate as long as the man's willing to lend out a fast horse.

"That's great! Thank you!" Sundew says, excited. "I promise we'll bring Hengest back as long as we survive." They stare in silence for maybe a second too long before bowing respectfully, then moves to produce the gold. They turn to the assistant to arrange the specifics; one imagines Marlen doesn't usually let horses in his house. "Should we meet you around back, then?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Since Sundew has the money, Xorgid waits for him to pay the Squire.

*"We will take good care of Hengest, sir."*

He then bows and backs out of the room, like he is in the presence of a powerful being. It's a little out of place here but not too noticeable. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## Xihirli

The money exchanging hands and a receipt hastily drafted, the three are shown to some stables outside of the walls where a stablehand handed off a red-brown stallion. 
While pressed together closely, the party is fairly light, and manages to all saddle up on the horse's back. 
With some convincing from Sundew, Hengest clops down south along the riverside road. 

The river goes down into the Thornwood, flowing southwest. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gimme Perceptions as you travel.

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

My nemesis, we meet again!

I'll apply _Guidance_ periodically for everyone, since Celia IS feeling a little worried about ambushes or the like right now.

(1d20)[*16*] plus (1d4)[*4*]


Celia is quieter than usual on the trek. She does, consistently, cast a quick charm to help herself and her friends be alert to any potential badness.

Also occasionally, she strokes the horse's mane. It's pretty!

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid rides on the horse behind Sundew, holding on to his friend most of time but sometimes stretching his wings and flying about. 

*"I like this better than the boat."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception (1d20+2)[*8*]
*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## Xihirli

The Blessed Wood seems to be called they merely because it is settled. Once again the party passes loggers, hunters, foragers, and even the odd farmer who has staked their claim in lands they expect to stop being forests at some point. Some of the party may feel a sense of sorrow for the clear plans but these humans to uproot even these massive forests but my bit and plant more grain: even when the nearest town is dilapidated and empty, it seems humankind cant help but expand.

Through all of it the party finds Hengest to be a loyal and reliable, if somewhat unintelligent horse, who folows the road at a steady pace but almost doesnt stop when Celia snatches the reins and pulls suddenly.

Celia sniffs the air and gets the vague scent of fish.
Were passing by a river, some might reply to her. But Celia notes thst the smell isnt coming from the river or not just from there. But from offroad to the west. A shoving aside of some dead hedges that have been set up to block access reveals a second, hidden road branding off from the main one plunging into the Thornwood proper. 

The three monstrous heroes are at a literal crossroads: one path that will eventually take them near their goal, another that might do so sooner.

----------


## JNAProductions

"We've got a fish smell. West of us," Celia tells her friends. "That's... I didn't see anything on the map that would cause that normally. Should we investigate it?"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Broken Spire keep is still South," says Sundew. "How long have they been moving from there? Just since this morning?"

While the team talks out the plan, Sundew drops down from the horse and checks out the less-used path. If someone passed through here just today, perhaps some traces were caught on the undergrowth...?

*Spoiler: Tracking!*
Show

Survival to track: (1d20+4)[*15*]

Favored Enemy advantage roll, since we know there's at least one human in the group we're looking for: (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid waits on the horse. He trusts Celia's nose and Sundew's tracking.

*"I'd hate to miss something by going headfirst to the keep. If either of you think this might be important, I say we investigate."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## Xihirli

Sundew locates snapped twigs and branches from the shrubs being moved, and even a bit of blood on a thorn. Thats what reeks so strongly of fish.
An expert tracker, Sundew estimates the size of the hands (based on the shape of the cracks and the thorns that were flattened) to match exactly those of Carlanis. 
They  also gather from the fact that the shrubs were moved rather than simply stepped around that Carlanis likely was traveling with a cart or carriage  something not built for offroading. Were he merely walking, a slight detour would have been the far less time-consuming task.
Based on the freshness of the blood, Sundew estimates that Carlanis passed this way no more than five hours ago.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

When Sundew explains everything that he discovered just from looking at a few broken shrubs, the normally verbose Xorgid is left virtually speechless.

*"Wow... that is very impressive, Sundew. Lead the way."*

He helps the others back on the horse and prepares to follow the trail to hopefully find Jelenneth.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Mielikki..." Sundew's breath stutters for a moment as they put together what they find. "Celia, that's not just any fish smell! It's Carl! Specifically! He probably has everyone he's captured packed up in his carriage..."

Concurring with Xorgid, they rush back to hop on the horse and direct him to the side path.

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia mutters a few choice words, and then louder says "Alright, we follow this trail. Let's move!"

----------


## Xihirli

While initially west, the hidden road trends south. With Sundew's traveling know-how, they determine that they _are_ headed to Broken Spire Keep, just from a different angle. 

These are proper woods as you pass through, with wild animals and little to suggest intelligent life aside from the secret road and wheels pressed into the dirt. In fact, the place is downright eerie. Traces of massive creatures with chitin and long legs dot the path, and looking up reveals a canopy of trees with massive webs over them. Before your eyes, a massive spider liquefies the insides of an ankheg and begins drinking it with sounds some among our monstrous friends wish they could forget. 

When they see the tall wooden watch tower of Broken Spire Keep... or maybe just _a_ keep, but... probably the right one, Sundew's keen eyes spot a watchman keeping an eye on the forests. Any nearer on horseback, and Hengest will certainly be seen. 

The road ahead turns into the Broken Spire keep, but also back out and further west. It's as though Carlanis, or those he works with, have an entire secret network of roads within the Thornwood. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

How do you approach?

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia dismounts, and asks Sundew "Can you tie him to a nearby tree or something? I'd do it myself, but I'm small and not as good with the animals as you are."

With the horse safe(ish), Celia appraises the base of operations, trying to pinpoint as many people as she can. If possible without being heard, she'll _Guide_ herself and any of the others who need it.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20)[*17*] plus (1d4)[*4*] if possible.

----------


## Xihirli

Without getting closer, Celia can really only make out the one watchman at the top of the tower. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gimme Stealth if you want to get close enough to see more.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid gets off the horse while Sundew ties it up. He's not too keen on approaching a guarded keep in the daylight.

*"Humans can't see well in the dark. Should we wait until tonight to approach? Maybe we could circle the keep today to see if we can find any more. And watch the keep to see if anyone else arrives or leaves."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## JNAProductions

"I don't know if waiting is a good idea. Besides, if they're actually prepared, they'll just light lanterns or torches come nightfall," Celia says. She looks at the distance to the base of the structure, and then to the guard. "I can make it to the top, and still move with stealth... Though I'll need to go faster than usual for that. I just... I don't want to just attack someone unprovoked. We don't _know_ enough!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just shy of 204'.
My move speed is 45'. _Longstrider_ brings that to 55'. Feline Agility brings that to 110'. I can Dash or Hide as a bonus action, and the other as my main action.

But... What do once there? :P

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew lets out a sigh of relief just knowing that they managed to get Hengest through the Forest of Insectile Predators in one piece. Assuming their natural form, they pet the good boy, offer him some cereal from their rations as a treat, and attach his harness to a tree using the team's rope - carefully, as to not leave so much slack that the horse can wander over the sight line.

"I think we know plenty," Sundew says in the midst of this, "but Carl kicked my butt last time we met him, so you're still right we need to be careful. Maybe..."

They squint their beady eyes to see the parapet. "...if you think you can sneak us in through there, I can come with you. I'll leave our stuff by the tree here. Xorgid..." they look the imp-man up and down to confirm what they already kind of know. "You can fly, but they'll probably notice. You don't look enough like a bird. What do you want to do?"

While he's answering, Sundew climbs the tree to hang their pack and shapeshift into what looks like a tiny boomerang. They drop down next to Celia. "Okay, pick me up when we're ready to go."

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia nods, and takes a moment to ready and ensorcel herself. Then, at an opportune moment, she leaps into action, sneaking at a blitz-worthy pace to the keep.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Longstrider_ first.
Then _Guidance_.

Then, Dash and Hide in one turn with Feline Agility to BLITZ!

(1d20+5)[*6*] Stealth check
(1d4)[*3*] _Guidance_ bonus

Dice, do NOT fail me.

----------


## Xihirli

Celia, despite being almost a blur to look at, DOES make sounds when her feet hit the ground very quickly. 
She darts past quite a few guards who are on the second level of the keep below the tower, who are armed only with bows, only they don't react to her presence at all. Before she can get to climbing the tower itself, she hears the guard at the top saying "what was that?"

By hugging the wall, she evades his sight, but he is on full alert.
And the wall she scrambles to, despite two masked guards with bows in hand standing only ten feet away from her on either side, make no indication they notice or hear her.

*Spoiler: Numbers*
Show


There are nine archers you're aware of on the wall, one watchman at the tower, but no foot soldiers on the ground level. The archers form a circle on the wall, so only three are facing the north, where you approach from. Probably another three you couldn't see on the far wall. These archers are masked, hooded, and armored. The watchman at the tower is alert and actively looking around now, but he's not raising an alarm.

In between "we're under attack!" and "I didn't see anything" you have hit the middle phase of "what was that?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Celia's eyes flicker back and forth, quickly appraising the situation. She wishes she knew how to cast silently, but knows that any attempts at _Guiding_ herself would be a fool's errand while they're on alert. She looks to find somewhere-anywhere, really, she could hide for long enough for them to let it pass.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I figure if there's even a small area, she could scrunch into it and Sundew could morph to cover her, blending in with the flooring or whatever.

I'll roll a d20 here...
(1d20)[*6*]
Just in case a check is called for. Not sure what kind it would be, so no modifiers applied to the roll itself. We can add them post-hoc if need be.

----------


## Xihirli

Celia sees two ways to go  one, along the wall she's at, a stairway down that curves off before she can see the end of it. Another, the ladder leading up to the tower the man is in. He's currently looking out where he heard her moving, seeming to begin to suspect what her footprints were. It's _possible_ he'll be distracted enough that she can get behind him.

----------


## JNAProductions

Moving fast, Celia darts for the slight gap beneath the planks of the ladder. She sets Sundew at the gap, and snuggles into the hiding spot, letting Sundew work their mimicry magic to hopefully prevent anyone from noticing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, Stealth check would probably be best here.

(1d20+5)[*23*]
(1d20+5)[*15*] with Advantage, I hope? For having the best hiding spot ever?

----------


## Xihirli

After awhile, Celia hears the watchman swear. "You!" He points to one of the archers. "Go get Carlanis... and Ranchefus," he says with a wince. The archer wordlessly moves for the stairs. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A chance for people to interfere before some named bad guys show up.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid gives Celia a few seconds to make her move first. Then he tries to move forward quietly moving between trees and pausing so as not to give himself away, hoping that Celia causes enough of a distraction so he is not noticed. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Stealth: (1d20+3)[*5*]
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew picks up what Celia's putting down and assumes the shape of a boring board to block the archers' line of sight. A soft, echoey version of their voice speaks up in Celia's mind for the sake of maintaining audio silence.

_What now? Should I grab him?_

----------


## JNAProductions

_I think we'd be better off exploring the area, before we actively attack anyone. We don't have any idea how many people are here-or how thorough their setup is._

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sundew can't nod telepathically, and doing so physically would give away their ruse, so they convey acknowledgement with a little mental _Hm!_

When the coast is clear, they turn back into a tiny boomerang, ready to repeat this nice on-demand hiding spot trick going forward as Celia explores.

----------


## Xihirli

The coast is not quick to become clear  instead, as Xorgid finds a place higher in the trees where he can observe the goings-on nearby but unnoticed  for now  the archer who went down the stairs to retrieve its leaders returned, the large man who had pretended to be a farmer in tow. No longer wielding a farm implement, he holds a javelin at the ready to throw, and a greatsword slung over his back in a baldric. 

"Carlanis! Ah, where is Ranchefus?" 
"Busy. Speaking of..." Carlanis points out four archers. "You four, into the Fort. Your master has need of you."
Wordlessly, the cloaked and armored archers file down the stairs.
"And Amon... I'm sorry, but you'll want to head home. This place won't be safe for very long."
"You think those monsters you saw would really follow you here?"
"In any case, I must urge that you be on your way."
After a pause, Amon nods. "Alright, Carlanis, if you're sure." He starts climbing down the ladder.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 13 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid maintains his position in hiding, watching the main entrance to the castle. He's waiting for his friends to return, someone to leave the castle, or an obvious fight inside that he needs to help with. If there are openings where the guards aren't paying attention, and he can see a decent hiding place closer, he will advance slowly. Otherwise, he enjoys being hidden up in a tree. It's peaceful. Even if he is worried about his friends.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* 
*Reaction:* (possibly shield or absorb elements)
*Movement:* 
*Object:* 
*Concentration:*

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Gordrenn, Purveyor of magical paraphernalia
chest to Tauster in Thurmaster
Carlanis - farmer that attacked us - smelled of fish
Oleanne, guardian of the Lyrchwood!
Todder - logger
Darius Carman - head of logging lives in Milborne
Capella - works on docks at Milborne 
Garyld
Jelenneth - missing, had spell book, knows teacher in Thurmaster
*Spoiler: spellbook*
Show

The spellbook contains five and a half spells. 
Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Magic
Sleep
Tenser's Floating Disk
And there are scribbles and failed attempts at getting the Unseen Servant spell right. Xorgid can tell that she's on the right track though.

Andren - Jelenneth's boyfriend
Haldelar and Parella, who run the mill - Jenneleth's parents
Einilda - young maid for Darius
Coenhelm, Leodhere - Darius' children
Diviner - Talia Silver-Eye
Thornwood - other woods not as good for logging
New Mire - once farmland now swamp
Patchwork Hills - may be source of flooding for New Mire
Lukas - dye merchant hired us to go to Thurmaster
Kuiper - shepherd on the river to Thurmaster
Broken Spire Keep - where Jelenneth is
Squire Marlen - gave us Hengest the horse

----------


## JNAProductions

_Can you get a sniff of Amon? See if he's got the fish to him?_ Celia thinks to Sundew.

----------

